# 140 qm Teich: Welchen und wie viele Bodenabläufe



## SmokinJoe (21. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor mir im Frühjahr einen Teich zu bauen. Baggerunternehmer ist bereits bestellt und es soll sobald das Wetter es zulässt losgehen. Ich habe zum Thema Teich auch schon Bücher gelesen und einen Plan für erstellt. Im Anhang findet ihr einen Plan des Teiches (ca. 10x14 Meter). Der Teich soll so weit wie möglich ohne Technik auskommen. Mäßiger Fischbesatz und eine große Sumpfzonen sollen den das Wasser im Gleichgewicht halten. Für den Abtransport des Kots der Fische plane ich Bodenabläufe. Das Wasser der Bodenabläufe soll aber nicht gefiltert werden sondern "abgeleitet" werden. Der Teich kann durch einen Brunnen gespeist werden. Ich stelle mit das wie folgt vor. Durch regelmäßiges Ablassen von Wasser durch die Bodenabläufe wird mit dem Wasser auch ein Großteil des Kots und andere Ablagerungen aus dem Teich rausgeschwemmt. Das abfließende Wasser wird durch neues ersetzt. Nun meine Fragen:

- Wieviel Bodenabläufe sind bei dieser Teichgröße sinnvoll?
- Welche Bodenabläufe eignen sich für diese Zwecke?
- An welchen Stellen des Teiches würdet Ihr den oder die Frischwasserzuläufe installieren, damit durch die Strömung die  Ablagerungen zu den Bodenabläufen "strömen"?
- Gibt es für die Bodenabläufe passende manuelle Regler die ich in eine KG-Rohrleitung einsetzen kann mit dem ich das ablassen des Wassers regeln kann?

Kann das alles funktionieren so wie ich mir das vorstelle?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke.
Gruß, Tom


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Interessanter Plan und um auf deine eigentlichen Fragen direkt einzugehen, möchte ich Folgendes beitragen:

die Tiefzone mit 5x7 m würde ich mit mind. 3 Bodenabläufen versehen
geeignet sind dafür die ganz normalen Standard-Bodenabläufe aus ABS mit 110mm Standardanschluss und Domdeckel
die Positionerung der Einläufe hängt von dem Volumen ab, was Du einbringen kannst. Viel wird es wohl nicht sein, wenn es nur eine Brunnenpumpe ist. Anhand deiner Skizze würde ich oben links an der längsten Seite reingehen und unten rechts an der kurzen Seite mit Richtung Einstieg/Steg
zum Regeln gibt es Zugschieber in DN 110 oder DN 160
Ob das alles so funktionieren kann? Naja, da bin ich eher skeptisch, aber es hängt auch von deinem Fischbesatz und der Menge ab. Die Pflanzzonen alleine haben nur eine begrenzte Leistungsfähigkeit und könnten eigentlich nur dann sinnvoll arbeiten, wenn Du das "verschmutzte" Wasser dort auch hin leitest. Die im Wasser vorhandenen Nährstoffe müssen ja erst einmal irgendwie dorthin gelangen, damit die Pflanzen sie aufnehmen und abbauen können.
Wenn Du aber nur mit "Frischwasser" aus dem Brunnen nachfüllst, kommen diese Nährstoffe dort eher selten an. Zu beachten wären auch die Wasserwerte deines "Frischwassers", nicht das Du Dir mehr "Schadstoffe" reinholst, statt raus.

Ein großes Problem sehe ich darin, dass Du eigentlich ein "stehendes" Gewässer baust und nur ab & zu mal den Schmutz aus dem Teich holst, indem Du die Schieber der Bodenabläufe öffnest und das Wasser ablässt. Das wird Dir nur bedingt den Kot der Fische abtransportieren, denn die Sogwirkung ist auf einen gewissen Radius begrenzt und saugt nicht so viel Schmutz an, wie man glauben mag. Denn dafür ist ja eigentlich die kontinuierliche Strömung da, die man erzeugt, um einen Großteil des abgesetzten Schmutzes, was nicht nur Kot ist, in Bewegung zu halten, um dann bei der andauernden Umwälzung irgendwann mitgenommen werden soll.
In deinem Fall wird sich der Kot und der Schmutz einfach überall absetzen und sich mit der Zeit zersetzen, in Lösung aufgehen und dein Wasser an sich extrem belasten. Auch der Schmutz der sich im Rohr absetzt, wird zu einer Gammelstelle, die dann schwer zu händeln sein wird. Wenn Du den Bodenablauf dann öffnest, wird der Schmutz auf etwa 50-60 cm ringsum eingesaugt, aber der Rest bleibt liegen.

Es gibt natürlich Alternativen und alles hängt letztendlich von deinen Zielen ab. Wieviel Fische? Was für Fische? Wieviel Volumen wird dein Zulauf bringen? Wie oft wechselst Du so das Wasser? Täglich, Wöchentlich, mehrmals Wöchentlich, oder gar mehrmals Täglich?

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir zumindest deine eigentlichen Fragen beantworten konnte. Alles andere ist mehr spekulativ und meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2018)

Planst du einen Bodengrund? Also einen Natur ähnlichen Teich. Dann sind Bodenabläufe nicht ganz einfach da diese dann den Teichbodengrund auch ausspühlen können.
Wenn du ab und zu nur einfach mal spülen möchtest ist die nächste Frage wo hin spülen ohne Technik. Liegt dein Abwasserleitungssystem so tief das du den Teich da dran anschließen kannst. Ist deine Absperrtechnik so sicher das dein Teich bei einer Undichtigkeit im Urlaub nicht leerlaufen kann.


SmokinJoe schrieb:


> urch regelmäßiges Ablassen von Wasser durch die Bodenabläufe wird mit dem Wasser auch ein Großteil des Kots und andere Ablagerungen aus dem Teich rausgeschwemmt.


Was ist Regelmäsig? Alle paar Stunden. Ein mal im Monat. Ein mal im Jahr ?


----------



## Ida17 (21. Jan. 2018)

Hallöchen Tom,

sieht nach einem spannenden Projekt aus, aber ich gebe meinen Vorrednern recht, dass das nicht ganz so einfach wird. Wenn Du die Bodenabläufe nicht dauerhaft "unter Strom setzt", lagert sich der Schmodder ab und wird nicht gänzlich abtransportiert; es sei denn Du beabsichtigst den Boden steil zum BA laufen zu lassen, ohne gerade Fläche (sieht meiner Meinung nach aber nicht schön aus). Anstelle von den BA, wenn Du auf Technik mehr oder weniger verzichten möchtest, würde ich mir einen sehr guten Schlammsauger zulegen und damit den Boden reinigen. Bevor aber weiter die wildesten Techniken aufgezählt werden, wäre zu klären, was für Fische Du haben möchtest? Sind es lediglich ein paar kleine Schwarmfische wie Elritzen oder __ Moderlieschen? Oder gleich die Nummer __ Goldfisch/Koi?


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Baggerunternehmer ist bereits bestellt und es soll sobald das Wetter es zulässt losgehen. Ich habe zum Thema Teich auch schon Bücher gelesen und einen Plan für erstellt



Es geht Dir anscheinend wie vielen Teichlern. Bücher/ Bauanleitungen diverser Autoren/ Firmen durchgeschmökert und kurz bevor der Bagger da ist, noch kein Konzept der Verrohrung, Filterung, Nutzung.

Die Vorschreiber hier haben Recht.

Ein BA / Skimmer macht nur Sinn, wenn kontinuierlich das Wasser umgewälzt wird.
Ein Zulauf aus dem "Wasserhahn" bringt keine Strömung im Teich und läuft ja nicht ständig.

Natürlich kannst Du die BA als sporadische "Schmutzablässe" nutzen, um sich am Boden bildende Schlamschichten abzulassen.
Die BA können dazu auch mit der Verrohrung "nach oben" gehen. Hauptsachen in der Verrohrung keinen in sich geschlossenen Bogen nach oben.
Wenn die Rohre ca. 20cm unter OK Wasser enden (an Schieber z.B.) reicht dieser Differenzdruck aus um die BA abzulassen.

Egal, ob Du erst gar keine Filteranlage planst oder nicht, bereite die Verrohrung vor.

Alle BA und Skimmerrohre zentral irgendwohin verlegen ("Filterkeller" oder wo später Platz dafür wäre)

Am anderen "fiktiven" Ende Rücklaufrohre zum Teich ringsherum verteilt- oder zumindest gleich "nur" die Flansche für die Rückläufe gesetzt. Anzahl und Dim. gleich der Saugleitungen.

3-4 BA am Boden mittig geplant, 2 Skimmer, alle Saugrohre in KG125.
Schieber werden irgendwann oder schnell undicht, schließen nicht mehr.
Standrohrkammer:
Einfacher und besser wäre eine Kammer, in der alle Saugrohre zentral von unten ankommen und in der Kiste am Boden etwas überstehen.
Dort kann man senkrechte Rohre mit Muffe aufstecken und dicht.
Zum Ablassen Rohr ziehen.

Oder später von dieser Standrohrkammer aus eine Fiteranlage anschließen.
Willst Du später dauerhaft filtern und pumpen, benötigst Du pro Saugleitung ca. 10m³/h.
MAch bei 5 also 50m³/h.
Die müssen durch einen passenden Filter und benötigen eine entsprechende Pumpe.
Ein Luftheber kann da sehr effektiv sein.


----------



## SmokinJoe (21. Jan. 2018)

Schönen guten Abend und danke für die umfangreichen Antworten.

Meine Idee für den Teich kommt aus unserem bestehenden Teich. Dieser hat die Größe von 2x2 Meter und 1 Meter Tiefe. Dieser ist recht üppig bepflanzt und auch recht üppig besetzt. Ca. 10 Goldfische, 3 Kois (ca. 10-15 cm) 2 Goldorfen. Durch regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel (wir benützen das Wasser zum Gießen) im Sommer ist das Wasser sehr klar. Wir machen den Teich einmal im Jahr sauber. Sprich Wasser und Fische raus, Ablagerungen am Boden mit Schöpfer raus, Algen von der Folie entfernen, Wasser und Fische wieder rein. Ist zwar schon etwas Arbeit, funktioniert aber recht gut. Nun möchten wir einfach einen größeren Teich. Bei der angestrebten Teichgröße ist aber Filtern zu teuer, somit bleibt nur die Möglichkeit eines Naturteichs. Mit den Bodenabläufen möchte ich vermeiden den Schlamm per Hand rausholen zu müssen bzw. erhoffe mir das ein Großteil des Schlamms bereits beim Wasserwechsel rausgeschwemmt wird. Wasserwechsel würde ich der Wasserqualität anpassen. Im Sommer bestimmt öfter, im Winter gar nicht.

@ Zacky: Wasserwechsel ist nur begrenzt möglich, da hast du recht. Fische würde ich halt mal mit 10-15 Stück anfangen und schauen wie sich das Wasser entwickelt. Ich möchte auch ein paar Kois, aber kleine aus der Zoohandlung und keine großen wie man Sie oft in extra Koiteichen sieht. Die kleinen Kois halten sich im Moment auch recht gut im kleinen Teich.

@ Totto: Einen Teichgrund möchte ich nur in der Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone. In der Tiefwasserzone nur Foliengrund mit stark abfallenden Wänden zu den Bodenabläufen. Wenn ein Bodenablauf ca. 60 cm Schlamm absaugt, dann würde ich die tiefste Stelle so groß machen, dass die 3 Bodenabläufe den ganzen Schlamm "erwischen".

@ Torsten: Die Rohre würde unter der Teichfolie verlegen. Das Gefälle des Ablaufs ist ausreichend da wir auf einer Anhöhe wohnen. Das Filtern ist bei der Teichgröße finanziell einfach nicht möglich für mich. Alleine der Strom würde Unsummen verschlingen.

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bzw. Ideen?

Möchte mich auf jeden Fall schon mal für die konstruktiven Meinungen bedanken!


----------



## Ida17 (21. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch ein paar Kois, aber kleine aus der Zoohandlung und keine großen wie man Sie oft in extra Koiteichen sieht. Die kleinen Kois halten sich im Moment auch recht gut im kleinen Teich.


Und was machst Du mit den Tieren, wenn sie größer werden? Koi bleiben nicht klein, eine Mindestgröße von 60cm wirst du bei jedem Koi einplanen müssen. Die Kleinen, die Du im Zoohandel findest, sind noch sehr junge Koi.
Ein Teich mit 140m³ ist klasse für  japanische Karpfen, aber wenn es 10-15 Stück werden sollen, dann ist eine Filterung unumgänglich.


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Tom.

Bei 2 x 2 m und 1 m Tiefe ist ein kompletter Austausch sicher schnell gemacht, aber bei der neu geplanten Größe halte ich es nicht mehr für sinnvoll. Dies hat mehrere Hintergründe: Die Teichbiologie bei einem frisch befüllten Teich braucht seine Zeit, bis sie sich etabliert hat und anfängt zu arbeiten. Dies "zerstörst" Du mehr oder weniger jedes Jahr auf's Neue, wenn ihr den Teich komplett ablasst, die Algen entfernt und wieder neues Wasser einfüllt. Durch den gesamten Wasseraustausch und der darauf folgenden Neuentwicklung der Bio gibt es häufig einen sogenannten Nitrit-Peak. Zu dieser Zeit ist der Nitritgehalt eben am höchsten, geht teils zu Lasten der Fische und ist in etwa der Höhepunkt der biologischen Umentwicklung im Teich. Danach bildet sich die eigentlich wichtige Biologie im Teich.

Warum ist euch das Filtern zu teuer? Woran liegt es? Stromverbrauch? Anschaffungskosten?

Selbst wenn es ein Naturteich sein bzw. werden soll, würde ich diesen niemals komplett ablassen, da ich damit - wie oben beschrieben - die Biologie im Teich __ störe bzw. zerstöre. Wenn dann sollte man so konsequent bleiben und dem Teich die notwendige Zeit geben, das biologische Gleichgewicht einzustellen. Das dauert dann aber halt ein paar Jahre, sorgt in unregelmäßigen Abständen für grünes Wasser (was von den Werten her nicht schlecht sein muss - denn auch klares Wasser ist kein Garant für gute Wasserwerte). In den Pflanzenzonen bilden sich Bakterienstämme die für Wasseraufbereitung verantwortlich sind. Der Algenrasen an der Folie ist die größte biologische Fläche, die man im Teich ausbilden kann, also gehört es dazu und sollte nicht entfernt werden.

Ihr wollt Fische, Koi & Co, und es sei euch gesagt, dass gerade diese Fische - auch wenn im Laden ganz klein - in 1-2 Jahren schon bis 50 cm groß werden können. Koi werden gerne auch "Wasserschweine" genannt, denn sie wühlen sich auf der Suche nach Futter durch den Bodengrund, auch wenn es in eurem Fall nur Schlamm und Sedimente sind. Dementsprechend wird eure Sicht auf die Fische beeinträchtigt und ihr könnt die Fische in einer grünen trüben Brühe vermutlich auch gar nicht sehen, was aber eigentlich Jedermann's Ziel ist. Und das geht entweder nur mit ganz, ganz viel Geduld und der Hoffnung auf die Teichbiologie oder mit einer Filteranlage. Koi & Co brauchen auch Futter und das ist meist sehr Proteinreich. All das sind Belastungen für eure kleine Teichwelt, die man nicht unterschätzen sollte.

Also so ganz ohne Hilfe von außen für den Teich, werdet ihr mit dem Teich wahrscheinlich nicht zufrieden sein und den Fischen evtl. auch nichts Gutes tun. Es sollte mindestens eine gewisse Umwälzung stattfinden, Sauerstoffanreicherung und regelmäßige (wöchentliche) manuelle Teichreinigung stattfinden, damit der Teich überhaupt eine Chance hat, sich irgendwann selbst zu verwalten.


----------



## Zacky (21. Jan. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ein Teich mit 140m³ ist klasse


...wenn es mal 140 Kubikmeter wären, es sind nur 140 Quadratmeter. Die tiefste Stelle wären bei 1,60 m auf 5x7 m ~ 56 Kubikmeter. Die Flachzonen dazu werden es evtl. 70-80 Kubikmeter, vielleicht auch mehr, müsste man sich genauer ausrechnen.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Jan. 2018)

Ich weiß  ja nicht, was Unsummen sind.
Da wird jeder seine individuelle Grenze haben.

Wenn Du die Verrohrung wie von mir angemerkt baust,  benötigt die Pumpe kaum Förderhöhe.
10- Max. 15cm.
Ein Luftheber kann das relativ günstig schaffen..vielleicht mit ca. 80W im Sommer.
Im Winter mit 30 Watt,  wenn man die Filteranlage durchlaufen lässt.

Deswegen auf jeden Fall Verrohrung ordentlich vorbereiten.

Koi werden grösser...auch die günstigen können 60cm und mehr werden.
Ohne Filterung ...mech  und biologisch  kann es für die Tiere enden...


----------



## Ida17 (21. Jan. 2018)

Danke Zacky, ich hatte mich verlesen


----------



## muh.gp (21. Jan. 2018)

Also zunächst beneide ich dich um deinen Platz! Aber... wie schon geschildert sehe auch ich Probleme, wenn Fische, im besonderen Koi ins Spiel kommen. Dann kommst du m.E. um die Themen Filter, Strömung UND regelmäßige Wasserwechsel nicht herum...

Vielleicht das Ganze ein wenig kleiner und/oder mit angrenzender und abgetrennter Pflanz- oder Sumpfzone ohne Besatz. Da kannst du der Natur freien Lauf lassen. Dafür würde ich den Koiteich lieber etwas kleiner machen, aber eben sinnvoll. Größe ist geil, bringt aber auch viele Kosten (Themen z.B. Wasserwechsel, Behandlung mit Medikamenten, etc.) und es ist sehr schwer die Koi bei Bedarf zu fangen. Und bei dem geplanten System wirst du die Fische ab und an greifbar haben müssen, denn Probleme sehe zumindest ich als vorprogrammiert an.

Hinzu kommt in den meisten Fällen die "Gier" nach Fischen. Es werden meistens mehr als geplant und wenn alles passt, wachsen die Biester wie verrückt...


----------



## SmokinJoe (22. Jan. 2018)

Jetzt habe ich mal einen Tag drüber nachgedacht und ich denke ihr habt sicher recht, dass ein stehendes Gewässer ganz ohne Umwälzung Probleme bekommt.

Welche Kosten denkt Ihr würden für mich Monat zukommen und welche Filtertechniken sind realistisch?

Ich möchte nur noch kurz meine Denke beschreiben, dass ihr in etwa wisst was mich beschäftigt. Mich schrecken Stromkosten für Filterung und Pumpen ab. Ihr habt gefragt was für mich Unsummen sind. Bei einem Video von Modern Koi Blog sagt der Moderator, dass ein Teich der ungefähr die Größe meines geplanten Teichs hatte ca. 1.000 Euro Unterhalt im Monat kostet. Ich weiß nicht was der alles verbaut hatte, ist auch unwichtig, weil die Summe für mich unerreichbar ist. Ich muss sagen für mich sind 50 Euro an Stromkosten im Monat für das Hobby Teich schon ein Betrag wo ich für mich (!) sage, muss das sein? Ich möchte einen Teich der so naturnah wie nur irgendwie möglich ist und wenn möglich, ganz ohne laufende Kosten. Lieber würde ich mich da auch noch bei den Fischen einschränken.

Denkt Ihr wenn ich die Tiefwasserzone verkleinere und die Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone vergrößere, dass es die Pflanzen schaffen den Teich sauber zu halten? Den Fischbesatz müsste ich halt dann auch reduzieren? Wie viele Goldfische sind dann eurer Meinung nach okay für die Teichgröße mit angepasster Tiefwasserzone?

@ ThorstenC: Ich habe mir das Prinzip eines Lufthebers durchgelesen. Funktioniert so ein Luftheber auch in Zusammenarbeit in einem auf Schwerkraft basierendem Filtergraben? Wie viel wäre denn die benötigte Förderleistung für einen Filtergraben der zu meiner Teichgröße passt?


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Welche Kosten denkt Ihr würden für mich Monat zukommen und welche Filtertechniken sind realistisch?


Bei einem einfach geplanten System ohne viel Besatz, solltest Du mit 100 W / Stunde ~ 2,4 kw/h Tag rechnen. Technik ist meist nur in der Anschaffung teuer, aber im Unterhalt nicht so teuer (je nach Auswahl). Dazu käme Futter und Wasserwechsel für die Fische.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Bei einem Video von Modern Koi Blog sagt der Moderator, dass ein Teich der ungefähr die Größe meines geplanten Teichs hatte ca. 1.000 Euro Unterhalt im Monat kostet.


Da sind es reine Koiteiche mit entsprechenden Technikansatz und das lässt sich nicht auf jeden Teich übertragen. Strom, Futter, Wasser, ggf. Medikamente werden gebraucht, aber da hängt es halt vom Teichbesitzer selbst ab, sich entsprechend beim Fischbesatz einzuschränken.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Teich der so naturnah wie nur irgendwie möglich ist und wenn möglich, ganz ohne laufende Kosten. Lieber würde ich mich da auch noch bei den Fischen einschränken.


Für einen naturnahen Teich ware das wohl die bessere Lösung.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr wenn ich die Tiefwasserzone verkleinere und die Sumpf- und Flachwasserzone vergrößere, dass es die Pflanzen schaffen den Teich sauber zu halten? Den Fischbesatz müsste ich halt dann auch reduzieren? Wie viele Goldfische sind dann eurer Meinung nach okay für die Teichgröße mit angepasster Tiefwasserzone?


In diesem Bezug sollte man sich die Dimensionen von Naturteichen anschauen, denn da sind die Pflanzenzonen deutlich größer als die offene Wasserfläche. Naturteiche mit Besatz sind dann aber auch nicht glasklar, sondern ggf. trüb. Goldfische würde ich gar nicht nehmen. Dann eher noch kleinere Besatzfische, wie __ Moderlieschen oder so. Goldfische vermehren sich zu schnell und zu viel, so dass es nur bedingt beherrschbar wird.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> @ ThorstenC: Ich habe mir das Prinzip eines Lufthebers durchgelesen. Funktioniert so ein Luftheber auch in Zusammenarbeit in einem auf Schwerkraft basierendem Filtergraben? Wie viel wäre denn die benötigte Förderleistung für einen Filtergraben der zu meiner Teichgröße passt?


Thorsten wird sich bestimmt noch zu äußern, aber ich greife mal vorweg - ja, auch das geht, wenn man das ganze System entsprechend anpasst. Der Filtergraben muss dann zur Umwälzung passen und die Umwälzung zu deiner Teichgröße und den darin befindlichen Leitungsdimensionen.
Ansonsten hier eine aktuelle Doku aus unserem Forum (Schwimmteich, mit Filtergraben, ohne Besatz - https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-semperits-teichdoku-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/

PS: ...dennoch würde ich langfristig über einen Technikzusatz in Form eines Vorfilter nachdenken.


----------



## Ansaj (23. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Tom,

ich finde es schön, dass du einen größeren Teich planst und 140m² (auch wenn es leider keine m³ sind ) ist doch schon mal eine Hausnummer.
Ich sehe es wie Zacky: wenn du deinen Plan von einem naturnahen Teich ohne große Technik verwirklichen möchtest, verzichte lieber auf Kois und Goldfische. Bei Goldfischen kann man nicht sagen, so und so viele gingen. Denn entweder hat man gar keine Goldfische oder den ganzen Teich voll! Meiner Erfahrung nach.
Für Biotopfische wäre der von dir geplante Teich toll und würde sicherlich ohne viel Technik (aber natürlich gute Wasserwechsel) funktionieren. Aber nun hast du die Goldfische und Kois ja schon. Gucke dich doch einfach mal um, was Filter und Co kosten. Man muss auch nicht das Beste vom Besten nehmen und Billigmarken sind oft auch gar nicht schlecht. Seitdem mir meine teure Oase-Pumpe einmal geklaut! wurde und die nächset kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich jetzt seit einigen Jahren einen Nachahmer und stelle keinen Unterschied fest. Und auch an die Unterhaltungskosten vom Modern Koi Blog kommt man als Otto-Normal-Gartenteich-Besitzer sicher nicht annähernd ran.
Ach ja, und auch das wurde schon gesagt: Ein glasklarer Teich ist schön, er muss es aber nicht sein, für die Fische am allerwenigsten.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Ida17 (23. Jan. 2018)

Moin Tom,

mit 1000€ im Monat musst Du nicht rechnen, das wäre viel zu viel! Meine jetzige Teichtechnik zum Beispiel, die 3 Jahre lang wunderbar ihren Dienst getan hat bei dem üppigen Besatz, hat mich im *Jahr* ca. 50€ gekostet, was den Strom betrifft. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass mit handwerklichem Geschick, tolle Eigenbaufilter entstehen können, die mit einem Luftheber betrieben werden. Andererseits gibt es auch Pumpen, die sehr wenig Strom fressen, ca. 80W und damit 10.000l/h schaffen, sofern sie nicht gleich 2m Höhenunterschied überwinden müssen.


----------



## Michael H (23. Jan. 2018)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ach ja, und auch das wurde schon gesagt: Ein glasklarer Teich ist schön, er muss es aber nicht sein, für die Fische am allerwenigsten.


Hallo
Das ist ne Ansichtssache, ich hätte nicht unbedingt Lust in einer dunkel Grüne Brühe meine Fische zu suchen .


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Jan. 2018)

Du denkst schon richtig. Man muß nicht Heutzutage Unsummen an Energie verschwenden, nur um Wasser im Kreis zu pumpen.
Deswegen ja die Tips von mir mit der Verrohrung/ Filterung so vorzubereiten, daß man später immer eine Filteranlage nach Bedarf nachrüsten kann.


Wenn Du einen naturnahen Teich haben willst, lass die Fische komplett raus!
Speziell "Goldfische" werden sich vermehren wie die Karnickel und bei Koi rate ich dringend dazu entweder nur Männer oder nur Weiber. Manche Händler geben das Geschlecht an.

Natürlich funktioniert ein Luftheber, wenn man "nur" einen Pflanzenfilter dahinter einbaut. Und auch da wiederum die passende Verrohrung ohne Engpässe.
Es kann Dir aber niemand garantieren, daß "nur ein Pflanzenfilter" den Teich klar und sauber hält.
Das ist immer von den jeweiligen Bedingungen vor Ort mit abhängig.
Deswegen immer mein Rat: Verrohrung fix und fertig und Filteranlage ggf. später nachrüsten können.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Jan. 2018)

Du denkst schon richtig. Man muß nicht Heutzutage Unsummen an Energie verschwenden, nur um Wasser im Kreis zu pumpen.
Deswegen ja die Tips von mir mit der Verrohrung/ Filterung so vorzubereiten, daß man später immer eine Filteranlage nach Bedarf nachrüsten kann.


Wenn Du einen naturnahen Teich haben willst, lass die Fische komplett raus!
Speziell "Goldfische" werden sich vermehren wie die Karnickel und bei Koi rate ich dringend dazu entweder nur Männer oder nur Weiber. Manche Händler geben das Geschlecht an.

Natürlich funktioniert ein Luftheber, wenn man "nur" einen Pflanzenfilter dahinter einbaut. Und auch da wiederum die passende Verrohrung ohne Engpässe.
Es kann Dir aber niemand garantieren, daß "nur ein Pflanzenfilter" den Teich klar und sauber hält.
Das ist immer von den jeweiligen Bedingungen vor Ort abhängig.

Bei mir z.B. war trotz Spaltsiebfilter  USIII ich nicht zufrieden.
Filter zu grob...musste von Hand noch kümmern...Pflanzenfilterteich sammelte sich viel Schlamm und Pflanzenteile.

Nur mit einem Filterteich werden keine Nährstoffe entfernt, sondern dort gebunkert, kompostiert, bis jemand dort Pflanzen und Schlammassen entfernt.


----------



## muh.gp (23. Jan. 2018)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie Zacky: wenn du deinen Plan von einem naturnahen Teich ohne große Technik verwirklichen möchtest, verzichte lieber auf Kois und Goldfische. Bei Goldfischen kann man nicht sagen, so und so viele gingen. Denn entweder hat man gar keine Goldfische oder den ganzen Teich voll! Meiner Erfahrung nach.
> 
> ...Ach ja, und auch das wurde schon gesagt: Ein glasklarer Teich ist schön, er muss es aber nicht sein, für die Fische am allerwenigsten.



Hallo Ansaj,

manchmal verstehe ich deine Argumentation nicht... 

Sollte dein Profil aktuell sein, leben deine Koi und Goldfische glücklich miteinander und beim Blick auf den Teich sehe ich ein klares Gewässer... warum empfiehlst Du dann einen anderen Weg? Verstehe ich nicht...

Letztlich ist alles eine Frage des Managements, sowohl bei der Technik, wie auch beim Besatz. Man sollte sich aber vor dem Bau über das Ziel im Klaren sein oder muss eben immer wieder nachrüsten... Meiner Erfahrung nach...


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2018)

Ja,ja diese Mythen, von wegen Pflanzen reinigen den Teich, nein sie wandeln nur um.
Die "sauber Macher" sind Krebse, __ Schnecken und Bakterien.
Leider stimmt das Verhältnis zum Fischbesatz nicht im geringsten oder man möchte keine Krebse im Teich haben aus Angst (Folie könnte Schaden nehmen, oder man selbst); mit Schnecken könnten noch Kompromisse geschlossen werden .......komsi komsa.
Daher wird um so mehr auf Bakterien gesetzt.
Ich würde kein Filter ohne Vorfilter mehr bauen, auch keinen Pflanzengraben oder Pflanzenfilter.

Die Leute hier möchten Dich vor dem so genannten "Lehrgeld" bewahren und haben sicher Ihre Erfahrungen hinter sich wie auch ich.


----------



## Ansaj (23. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Holger und Michael,

nur weil ich schreibe, ein Teich muss nicht unbedingt glasklar sein, heißt das nicht, dass ich auf dunkle grüne Brühen stehe oder meinen eigenen Teich dahingehend betreibe. Wie immer im Leben gibt es Zwischenschattierungen. Ich wollte lediglich ausdrücken, dass ein Teich auch gute Wasserwerte hat, wenn er nicht glasklar ist und man nicht 5 m tief gucken kann (überspitzt gesagt). Viele Anfänger setzen allerdings Wasserqualität/Fischwohl mit der Klarheit ihres Teiches gleich. Den Fischen (jedenfalls, den hier relevanten) schadet eine Trübung nicht (und mit Trübung meine ich etwas weitab von einer dunklen Brühe!) und daher muss man auch nicht unbedingt ein Freilandaquarium mit großkotziger Technik betreiben, wo bloß kein Schwebeteilchen überbleibt. Davon bin auch ich weitentfernt. Aus seinem Teich solch ein "Freilandaquarium" zu machen, dient nur dem Menschen allein. Meine Meinung natürlich.

Also nochmal: Ich empfehle nicht den gegenteiligen Weg zu einem klaren Gewässer und ehrlich gesagt ist mir schleierhaft, wie ihr aus meinem Text darauf schließen konntet, das ist zu schwarz/weiß gedacht.* 

Zur Begründung, warum ich in einem techniklosen Teich auf Goldfische/Kois verzichten würde (und dieses hat nichts mit der Klarheit des Wassers zu tun): Diese Fische belasten das Wasser stark und bei einem geringen Besatz bleibt es in den seltensten Fällen. Wenn man nicht wie ein Weltmeister Wasser wechseln will, den Besatz andauernd eindämmt und ggf. eine Fütterung einstellt (was bei Goldfischen funktionieren mag, bei Koi schon sehr fragwürdig ist), dann ist es einfacher doch zur Technik zu greifen, oder sich Gedanken um einen anderen Besatz zu machen.

Gruß
Ansaj

*PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass meine Formulierung etwas unglücklich war und deshalb vielleicht zu Verwirrung geführt hat. Sorry dafür.
Ich meine: ein glasklarer Teich ist sicher schön, ein Teich muss aber nicht zwangsläufig glasklar sein...


----------



## tosa (23. Jan. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> oder man möchte keine Krebse im Teich haben aus Angst (Folie könnte Schaden nehmen, oder man selbst); mit __ Schnecken könnten noch Kompromisse geschlossen werden .......komsi komsa.


Hi Ron,
naja, so ganz ist das nicht richtig. Also meine Koi mögen Schnecken zum fressen gern und auch die Krebse sind sehr gerne ein weiteres Leckerli. Ich durfte sogar schon leider zusehen wie mein Chagoi einen ausgewachsenen Frosch verspeist hat.



Ansaj schrieb:


> Viele Anfänger setzen allerdings Wasserqualität/Fischwohl mit der Klarheit ihres Teiches gleich.


da hast du wohl Recht!!!


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2018)

He Tosa!
Koi wurden gar nicht empfohlen, daher vollkommen egal ob sie __ Schnecken oder Krebse fressen.

Obwohl ich würde mich schon für einen größeren Fisch entscheiden, denn die Kraft der Schwanzflosse ist nicht zu verachten, sie ist der Besen der den Teich "rein" hält.


----------



## SmokinJoe (23. Jan. 2018)

Sooo jetzt bin ich total verunsichert was ich machen soll. Das Projekt aufgeben, einen kleinern Teich bauen und dann doch mit richtigem Filetersystem. Bis jetzt war ich immer der Meinung Größe bringt Stabilität und erspart das Filtern und Arbeit. Dachte immer so ein großer Teich reguliert sich mehr oder weniger von selbst. Ist wohl nicht so. Und ein Filtergraben ist wohl auch nicht immer so 100% effektiv. Auf Kois möchte ich dann doch nicht verzichten. 


@ Ida: wie groß ist dein Teich? Welche Fische hast du und welche Filter verwendest du?


----------



## Ansaj (24. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Tom,

es tut mir leid, dass wir dich verwirren. Es ist nur so, wie Ron gesagt hat: Wir haben sicher alle unsere Fehler gemacht, aus denen wir gelernt haben und versuchen Neulinge davor zu bewahren. Das kann manchmal einfach zu viel auf einmal sein.

Mein Tipp: Überstürze nichts, lass alles sacken, mach dich schlau, lies dich durch's Forum, denke über verschiedene Möglichkeiten nach und recherchiere Preise von Filteranlagen etc. 

Damit ein Teich sich von selbst reguliert, muss er sehr groß sein, gucke dir dochmal Naturteiche/-seen an, das kann man nicht mit Gartenteichen vergleichen. Und Kois/Goldfische sind nunmal auch weitab von Natürlichkeit. Natürlich bringt mehr Volumen mehr Stabilität, aber in diesem Falle meiner Meinung nach eben nicht genug.

Ich kann verstehen, dass du die Kois behalten willst. Aber bei dem Gedanken, dafür dann einen kleineren Teich zu bauen, schaudert es mir. Ich bin in Sachen Teich (besonders in Kombi mit Kois) ein Größenjunkie 
Es gibt sicherlich einen guten Kompromiss/Lösung, aber das braucht etwas Zeit und Überlegung/Planung. 

Gute Nacht
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Sooo jetzt bin ich total verunsichert was ich machen soll.


Du braucht die ganze Technik nicht. Du solltest nur so Bauen das du später nachrüsten kanst. Persönlich mag ich keine Bodenabläufe da man da keinen Bodengrund einbringen kann. Bei mir sind auch im Tiefteil vielle Pflanzen. Mein Teich ist im Frühjahr ab und zu bischen grün. Den Rest des Jahres ist er aber immer klar wenn die Pflanzen richtig beginnen zu wachsen. 

Technik ist bei mir nur mitten im Teich eine 10W Pumpe, welche immer, außer im Winter in eine kleinen OASE-Filter antreibt. Das Teil saugt immer ein Teil des Schlamm vom Boden in den Filter so das dieser im Teich sich nicht so viel sammelt. Also nicht den ganzen Schlamm absaugt, sondern nur das was die Pumpe so bekommt. Wenn ich unten auf 1,50-1,60 m wummwirbele ist da schon einiges an Dreck. Stört mich nicht weil ich nicht im Teich schwimme. Den feinen Dreck wirbeln die Fische in die Pumpe. Zerkleinert wird das ganze durch __ Schnecken und Krebse. Ich achte schon darauf das keine Blätter in den Teich kommen.

Weiterhin habe ich einen Bachlauf nahe zu auf Wasserspiegelhöbe mit einigen Tiefbereichen in denen auch ohne Pumpbetrieb noch so 40cm Wasser steht. Folie in denen (eckige Mörtelwannen) stehen. Staustufen und Pflanzen. Der Bachlauf wird mit einer Oasepumpe betrieben, welche etwas höher in meinem Teich ist und keinen reinen Schmutz vom Grund ansaugt. Diese Pumpe läuft nur wenige Stunden am Tag. So um die Mittagzeit, wenn die Sonne aus unseren Solarplaten steht......Eigenverbrauch. 

Mein Teich 24.000Liter ist so ganz gut eingefahren. Ich bin zufrieden. 

Viele Generationen haben ihre Teiche so betrieben ohne Bodenablauf. Habe auch Bauchschmerzen bei dem Gedanken in die Folie mitten im Teich Löcher zu schneiden.
Da ich auf jedenfall immer Bodengrund will (5cm groben Sand), würde ich, wenn ich Bodenabläufe nehme, die über die Folie hoch stehen lassen. 


Wenn ich so ein Projet wie du vor hätte, würde ich schwarze Dränleitungen unten in der Mitte verlegen. Diese Fest kleben und die Hälfte mit Bodengrund anfüllen. An die Drän dann eine Pumpe oder ein Luftheben und das ganze dann durch einen eingegrabenen Filter und dann duch einen stark beflanzten Bachlauf. 

Filtermöglichkeiten gibt es einige, muss ja nicht gleich ein Trommler sein.

Oberhalb duch die Folie macht mir nicht so viele Bauchschmerzen.....da komme ich immer wieder dann .

Beitrag mit Bildern vom Teich jetzt im Winter.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...n-euren-teichen-aus.47231/page-22#post-569004

Recht findes du auch noch ein paar Fotos aus meine Galerie , Ups schon 97 Stück kann doch garnicht.

  Die Sichttiefe ändert sich im Jahr immer von über einem halben Meter oder auch bis zum Grund.....läst sich schwerr Fotografieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Auf Kois möchte ich dann doch nicht verzichten.


OK- das ist dann fix und Du bist unheilbar infiziert.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Und ein Filtergraben ist wohl auch nicht immer so 100% effektiv.


Wie schon geschrieben- es gibt keine zwei identischen Teiche. Bei vielen mag nur ein "Pflanzenfilterteich oder -graben" funktionieren.
Bei mir selbst grober Vorabscheidung mit 3 Koi auf 120m³ eben nicht, was auch durchaus an den Nachfüllwasserwerten liegen kann.
Andere sind zufrieden- oft nur bei reinen Schwimmteichen mit ggf. geringem Fischbesatz.

Auch viele technikfreie Teich funktionieren.
Bei Koi und Futter verm. nicht mehr zufriedenstellend irgendwann...

Wenn Du den Platz und die finanziellen Mittel hast, dann baue doch ruhig den Teich in Deinen Maßen auf 140m² Fläche.
Koiteichler würden Dir raten Verrohrung und Filterlinie auf ein 1:1 mwälzung auszulegen. 
Das ist techn. möglich und auch mit erträglichen Unterhaltskosten.

Die Qual der Wahl inwieweit man sich einen solchen großen Teich mit Koi auch an dieser Umwälzung orientieren will.
Es geht bei guter Planung auch ggf. mit weniger.

Bei z.B. 4 BA und 2 Skimmern in KG 125 kann man sicher 60m³/h  durch alle Rohre bekommen, ohne allzuviel "Förderhöhe" an der Pumpe zu haben.
Der nachfolgende Filter muß die 60m³ auch durchlassen, und ein Luftheber benötigt aus manchen Erfahrungswerten ca. 2W für jeden m³/h Pumpleistung.
Was sicher noch etwas schwanken kann.

Deswegen meine anfänglichen Ratschläge den Teich gut zu planen- mit gut durchdachter Verrohrung in einen "Filterkeller".
Im Filterkeller alles für einen späteren Einbau eines TF oder EBF vorsehen- Platz lassen, ggf. auch mit Provisorien etwas versuchen.
Luftheber und Biokammer fix und fertig bauen.
6 Rückläufe zum Teich in KG 125 oder weniger und größere Rohre, die man kurz und knackig am Teich reduzieren kann.
Da dürfte das Jahr 2018 auch schon gut ausgefüllt sein und die Kriegskasse bekommt schnell Bodensicht.
Ich schätze nur einmal, dass je nach Bauweise (Folie, Schaungssteine, GFK, PEHD) 10000€ sicher weg sind- ohne den TF oder EBF.

Der Unterhalt dürfte sich mit den Stromkosten in Grenzen halten. Für die reine Pumpe ca. 120W. 
Die läuft bei mir nur in der Hauptsaison mit 6  Saugstellen am Tage als Thomas 120HN und benötigt wegen dem Luftdruck nur 100-105W. 
Nachts drossel ich etwas, Im Winter läuft die Anlage bei mir durch mit 40W. Einen Luftheber kann man von der Pumpleistung her "steuern" durch die wahweise Zusammenschaltung mehrerer Membranpumpen.
Die Auswahl der effektivsten Membranpumpen wie Thomas AP 60/80 wäre da gut. Oder eine entsprechende Secoh.
Vielleicht reichen für Vollast auch 2 Stück davon aus....

Weitere Kosten wären die für Wasserwechsel oder nachfüllen. Einige lassen pro Woche 10% nachlaufen zum austauschen, andere füllen nur Verdunstung nach, andere die Mitte irgendwo..

Reine Koiteich sind übrigens oft "poolähnliche" Bauten ohne viel Pflanzzonen.
Da ist das Handling bei __ Parasiten/ Erkrankungen ggf. einfacher und weniger "Krankheitsherde".
Oder die Fische sind dadurch anfälliger...als in naturnäheren Teichen mit Pflanzen und Bodengrund irgendwo.
Da sind viele vieler Meinungen.


----------



## Ida17 (24. Jan. 2018)

Hallöchen,

zu Deiner Frage: mein jetziger Teich hat inetwa 12.000l und ist besetzt mit Koi und jeder Menge Rotfedern. Betrieben wird das Ganze mit einem Druckfilter plus UVC und einer Pumpe die 10W verbraucht. 
Achtung aber: Die Koi ziehen dieses Jahr in den großen Teich und die Rotfedern werden bis auf wenige verschenkt, da der Teich viel zu klein für diese Art von Fisch ist  
Diese Technik war bislang zwar ausreichend, sollte zukünftig aber nur einem geringen Besatz dienen.


----------



## SmokinJoe (24. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich mich Mal in das Thema Filterung einlesen werde. Die Aussage von Thorsten gefällt mir, dass ich den Teich so bauen soll wie gedacht und gleich alles für ein komplette Filterung auslegen soll. Die Rohre kosten nicht die Welt, aber ein nachträglicher Einbau macht bestimmt unverhältnismäßig viel Arbeit. Wenn ich den Teich dann gut einwachsen lasse und mit spärlichen Besatz beginne (das wird bestimmt schwierig  ), kann ich ja die Filterung stufenweise aufbauen bis zu einem Grad der für mich ein guter Kompromiss zwischen klarem Wasser und finanzieller Aufwand für den Unterhalt ist.

Da bei mir Platz wirklich nicht das Problem ist (ich wohne auf einem ehemaligen Bauernhof meiner Großeltern), könnte ich auch noch einen Filtergraben realisieren. Problem ist eher das Geld nach dem Umbau des Hauses  
Obwohl da ja die Meinung über die Funktion der Filterung im Internet auseinander gehen möchte ich das gerne damit versuchen.

Könnt ihr mir bitte noch sagen welche Filter ihr mir empfehlen würdet, die ich nach den Filtergraben schalten könnte. In welche Richtung ich suchen soll. Für mich ist das im Augenblick komplettes Neuland. Das Prinzip des Trommelfilters ist mir bekannt, was mir auch sehr zusagen würde, da diese angeblich sehr wenig zu reinigen sind. Aber ich glaube auch mit das teuerste.

Oder ratet ihr mir vom Filtergraben ab und sagt ein anderer Filter würde sich zum starten am besten anbieten.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Filter ihr mir empfehlen würdet, die ich nach den Filtergraben schalten



Ich pers. empfehle bei Bau Pflanzen-Filtergrabens diesen nur
nach der Filteranlage, Pumpe, Biokammer (bei Fischen notwendig zur Ansiedlung Bakkis)
im Rücklauf zu betreiben, um Schmutz aus dem Wasserkreislauf zu entfernen und nicht dort im Wasser zu kompostieren.
Weil- wie in Deinem Beispiel (und an meinem Teich auch) 6 Saugstellen betrieben werden wäre der Volumenstrom/ Fließgeschwindigkeit  für einen Filterteich etwas zu hoch irgendwann.

Da kann man, wenn man einen feinen Vorfilter hat den Pflanzenfilterteich oder -graben in z.B. 3m Breite nicht mit den ganzen 60m³/h befeuern.
Wenn man z.b. nur 30m³/h mittig einspeist, laufen zu den Enden nur 15m³/h. Das wäre vermutlich auch schon die Obergrenze für einen Filterteich- /graben.
Die restlichen 30m³/h gehen dann eben direkt über mehrere Rohre in den Teich oder über einen 2. Pflanzenfilterteich..
Wenn man alles fiktiv mit 60m³/h annimmt.
Guck mal hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbau-2015.43105/page-3

So ein Pflanzenfilter muß auch ggf. öfter mal von Schlamm und Pflanzenmasse befreit werden.


----------



## SmokinJoe (26. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe mir jetzt das Buch "Koi im Gartenteich" besorgt - Keith Holmes, Tony Pitham. Das Buch geht jetzt nicht so ins Detail, aber für einen Überblick reicht es. Was ich jetzt für mich daraus schließe ist, Mehrkammernfilter machen etwas Arbeit, sind aber (wie ihr schon gesagt habt) zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu haben bzw. bauen. Trommelfilter, Papierfilter, Endlosfilter usw. habe ich mich jetzt gar nicht damit beschäftigt, weil die ja recht teuer sein sollen. Habe mir dann auch noch ein paar Videos auf Youtube angeschaut. Ich glaube ihr habt recht, dass klares Wasser bei Kois nur mit Filtern geht und dies gar nicht Unsummen verschlingen muss.

Jetzt nun meine Überlegung: Ich baue am Rand des Teiches entlang einen Betonschacht den ich als Filter verwende. Der Filter soll Schwerkraftbetrieben sein. Die Kammern wie folgt: Vortexfilter (Schachtrohr), Japanmatten, Japanmatten/Matala. Der Schacht soll insgesamt die Größe von ca. 10% des Teichvolumens haben. In alle Kammern würde ich Bodenabläufe rein machen, damit das Reinigen einfacher und schneller von statten geht. In etwa so wie bei diesem Teich.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGeEKJfB-PA_


Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe ist ob Japanmatten der mechanischen oder biologischen Reinigung dienen? oder beidem?

Müssen die Kammern immer gleich groß sein? Weil den größten Teil der Kammern soll ja der Biologische Filter einnehmen. Lt. Internet ca. 5-10%. Wenn der Vortexfilter jetzt schon wie oben beschrieben einen Teil einnimmt ist dann überhaupt noch genug für die biologische Reinigung an Volumen über?
Reicht ein Vortexfilter (=ein Schachtrohr) überhaupt dafür? Die Größe von Schachtrohren ist ja auch nur begrenzt einsetzbar. Das maximale was hier gehen dürfte ist ein Durchmesser von 1m - 1, 5m und 1,5  m Tiefe. Oder braucht man dann hier bei meinem Teichvolumen schon wieder zwei "nebeneinander" damit diese die Wassermengen überhaupt bewältigen können?

Ist dann ein Filtergraben der nach den o.g. Mehrkammernfilter "geschaltet" ist auch ein "biologischer" Filter?


----------



## Geisy (26. Jan. 2018)

Wenn du Platz hast und eigen Wasser würde ich mir im MK Blog mal den Bürstenfilter anschauen.
Ein Vortex hält nicht wirklich viel zurück und du mußt schauen das du Material in die Kammern nimmst was sich leicht reinigen läßt.
Bürsten mit Abstand, wie es nun gemacht wird, werden bloß noch abgespritzt und es sind auch nur die ersten paar Reihen immer sehr dreckig.
Ein anderes Material für die Kammern ist Helix was auch biologisch und mechanisch reinigen kann im ruhenden Zustand. Hier muß man zum reingien nur umrühren und den Dreck ablassen.
Es gibt einige gute Lösungen zwischen Filtergraben und Trommler.

Wenn du mit Luftheber umwälzen willst mit wenig Ernergie muß es ein Filter sein der wenig Gegendruck erzeugt. Hierfür ist der Bürstenfilter deutlich besser als der Trommler. Dafür ist der Trommler automatisch abgereinigt.
Ich selber habe einen sich autmatisch reinigenden Helixfilter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Jan. 2018)

Man beachte immer die Vorgaben an Teichvolumen und Nutzung.
Koiteich.
Vielleicht 100m³ mit vielleicht 6 Saugstellen und Pumpenleistung von 60m³/h.
Einen Vortex für 60m³/h.....vielleicht 3m im Durchmesser...
Bürstenkammern..werden auch entsprechend groß werden müssen...zudem der regelmäßige Reinigungsaufwand und das ersetzen des Wassers nach ablassen der Kammern und wieder den Teich auf Temp. bringen....
Bürstenkammern empfielt der Bürstenkammerverkäufer....viele Koiteichler sind froh diese Dinger wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand etc. nicht mehr zu haben.

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=23438&hilit=bürsten


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> der Bürstenkammerverkäufer


Nicht um sonst lautet sein Name Kammer.......


----------



## Geisy (26. Jan. 2018)

Ja Thorsten, der Reinigungsaufwand der Bürstenfilter war früher hoch.
Heute machen sich die Leute nicht mal mehr dabei dreckig.

Wenn man Nachteile finden will, findet man die auch beim Trommler.
Da gibt es Berichte über:
zu laut
Gewebe sitzt zu und muß abgesäuert werden.
Antriebsprobleme
im Winter abstellen, ausbauen und einmotten
Ersatzteilprobleme
Problem mit Pumpe und Düsen
Platz für einen extra Filterkeller
Steuerungsprobleme
der PREIS

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Leute die nun wieder auf den Bürstenfilter umsteigen gibt es auch


----------



## SmokinJoe (29. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal Bücher gewälzt und auf Youtube Videos angeschaut. Die Idee der Teichform und der Lage habe ich auch nochmal überdacht. Der Teich grenzt nun direkt an die Terrasse an. Das war auch schon meine ursprüngliche Idee, hatte ich aber dann wieder verworfen. weil ich unbedingt auch Volumen kommen wollte. Hatte mir erhofft mit Volumen auf Filterung verzichten zu können, was aber nicht möglich scheint. Durch die neue Planung erhoffe ich mir auch Kois bzw. dann nur ausschließlich Kois halten zu können.

Nun soll der Teich ca. 84 qm und ca. 65 cbm werden. Da vor meiner Terrasse ein Hang ist, muss es ein Hochteich werden. 60 cm Mauerhöhe, rundherum mit Ringanker. Die Mauer möchte ich mit 17,5er Schalungssteinen mauern. Zur Terrasse hin, mit noch einer zweiten Schicht Ziersteinen verkleiden (oder verputzen je nach dem was da an Materialkosten für die Steine noch auf mich zukommen würde). Ich hänge dazu auch noch Fotos von dem Plan und der Örtlichkeit an.

Nun zu den Eckdaten

84 qm aufgeteilt in Sumpfzone, Flachwasserzone, Tiefwasserzone
5 Bodenabläufe (110er KG-Rohre)
2 Skimmer (110er KG-Rohre) auch Schwerkraftbetrieben und mit einem Standrohr, da ich aufgrund des Ringankers keinen in den Teichrand einbauen kann.

Filter: (gemauert mit Schalungssteinen)
Vorkammer wo die Bodenabläufe und Skimmer zusammenkommen. Die Rohre kommen von unten in die Vorkammer.
Von dort geht es in eine Bürstenkammer mit 9 Bürstenaufhängungen im Abstand von ca. 30 cm. Bürstendurchmesser 10 cm. Mit dem Abstand erhoffe ich mir die Bürsten mit einem __ Wasserschlauch reinigen zu können ohne diese auszubauen zu müssen. Die Bürstenkammer soll ca. 2,80 Meter lang werden und 80 cm Tief. Die Bürsten sollen ca. 60 cm lang sein, damit das Wasser oben und unten an den Bürsten vorbei strömen kann.
Nach der Bürstenkammer muss das Wasser um 180 Grad kehrt machen um in die nächste Kammer zu kommen, die ich im Augenblick noch gerne frei halten möchte.
Die nächste Kammer wäre dann ein Biofilter (mit Helix) in der Größe von ca. 120cmx120cmx80cm (LxBxH). Das Wasser soll von oben in die Kammer strömen und von unten Belüftet werden. Ausströmen dann wieder unten in die Pupenkammer.
Der Pumpenschacht soll das Wasser mit sieben 110er KG-Rohren zurück in den Teich bringen soll. Einläufe habe ich auch auf dem Plan eingezeichnet.
Jeder der Filterkammern erhält einen Bodenablauf damit die Kammern leicht zu reinigen sind. Die Vorkammer soll 180 cm Tief werden, damit ich den Teich durch ziehen des Standrohrs (Bodenablauf) in der Vorkammer ablassen kann. Die anderen Filterkammern würde ich 80 cm Tief machen.

So ist jetzt mal die Theorie und ich würde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen. Hab dann auch noch ein paar Fragen, aber wahrscheinlich werden eure Meinungen und Fragen genug neue Fragen für mich aufwerfen darum behalte ich meine jetzt erst mal für mich


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2018)

Die Filterkammer würde ich etwas abändern.
- mir erschließt sich nicht, wie Du den Übergang von Bürstenkammer zu leerer Biokammer machen willst. Wasser von unten? Ich würde ans Ende der Bürstenkammer eine Trennwand bzw. eine Lochgitterwand setzen, so dass ein Freiraum bleibt. Diesen Freiraum würde ich über die gesamte Breite der Filterkammer machen, so dass das Wasser über die gesamte Höhe und Länge und Breite in der leeren Biokammer ankommen kann. Dann würde sich diese Kammer für Japanmatten anbieten, welche etwa vollflächig durchströmt werden könnten.
- Helixkammer vom oben nach unten durchströmen und bewegen/belüften kann man machen.
- Pumpenkammer mit 7 x DN 110 im Rücklauf - an sich gut, aber wie willst Du das managen!? ...7 Rohrpumpen a' 10tsd l/h? oder soll das Wasser dort via eigener Schwerkraft ablaufen!? Wenn ja, dann muss die Kammer nochmal unterteilt werden.
- Standrohrkammer 1,80 m tief??? - würde ich nicht machen. In der Tiefe ein 2m langes Rohr dann sauber in den Schmutzablass einzustecken halte ich für sehr schwierig. Ist ja schon bei 1 m tiefen Standrohranschlüssen verflixt. Auch setzt sich dort einiges an Schmutz ab und wenn mal etwas reinfällt, kommst da nicht so einfach dran.

Die Skimmer bzw. einen Skimmer immer in Hauptwindrichtung. Den anderen Skimmer evtl. ggü-liegend, für den Fall, dass sich der Wind irgendwo im Bereich der Terrasse bzw. ist das scheinbar auch das Haus, dort verfängt und dadurch quasi wieder in die Gegenrichtung weht.

Die Einläufe befinden sich auf der Hangseite, richtig!? ...wenn ja, erzeugst Du damit keinerlei Kreisströmung.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Der Teich grenzt nun direkt an die Terrasse an. Das war auch schon meine ursprüngliche Idee


Top. 



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> 84 qm aufgeteilt in Sumpfzone, Flachwasserzone, Tiefwasserzone


Sumpfzone am Koiteich? Viele verzichten in reinen Koiteichen komplett auf Sumpfzonen, Substrat, Pflanzen aus Angst vor __ Parasiten und Bakterienbrutstätten.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> 5 Bodenabläufe (110er KG-Rohre)
> 2 Skimmer (110er KG-Rohre) auch Schwerkraftbetrieben und mit einem Standrohr, da ich aufgrund des Ringankers keinen in den Teichrand einbauen kann.



Du kannst auch generell KG 125 verbauen. Weniger hydr. Widerstand, weniger Förderhöhe.
Mit den Skimmern verstehe ich nicht. Warum kann man keinen Flansch durch den Ringanker durchbauen?
Ist doch Standard und kein Problem ein Rohr mit Flansch in der Wand einzubetonieren.

Du hast jetzt 7 Saugstellen.....und dafür ca. *70m³/h notwendiges Pumpvolumen.*

Ob das der Bürstenfilter schafft? In den Modern Koi- blocks sind die Bürstenfilter schon recht riesig 3-4m lang für 30m³/h.
Das wird ein netter baulicher Aufwand und vom Platz her..
Zudem Bürsten mit Schmodder dran bei jedem Wetter abspülen macht vermutlich keinen Spaß.
Zumindest berichten daß die Leutchen in den Foren, die soetwas einmal hatten...

Wer hier jetzt einen Bürstenfilter propagiert, der möge die Dimensionen für einen* funktionierenden Bürstenfilter* für *70m³/h vorschlagen*...
Zudem beim Reinigen immer wieder erhebliches Frischwasser weggeht.
Nachfüllen führt zu Temperaturschwankungen, was bei den Leutchen mit Heizenergie wieder ausgeglichen wird....

Nach dem "Vorfilter" würde ich die Pumpe einplanen für 70m³.
Oder eher 2 Pumpen. Da ist die Qual der Wahl. Motorpumpe oder Luftheber.
Bei einem Luftheber guck mal in Rhabanus seine Schwimmteichdoku rein.
Der hat einen EBF und LH am Schwimmteich, der ca. 80m³/h schafft.

Dann kommt die Biokammer.
Und von der gehen die Rückläufe in den Teich ringsherum verteilt zum Erzeugen einer Kreisströmung.
Anzahl/ Querschnitt / hydr. Wid. so wie Saugleitungen.
Du wirst vermutlich nochmals die Teichform überdenken....Kreisel- Strömungsgünstiger- mit ggf. nur einer "Flachzone"

Die BA gehören in die Teichmitte eingebaut. Dort sammelt sich bei einer Kreiselströmung der Schmutz.

Das wird ein nettes Projekt.

Bei einem Hochteich an der Terrasse würde ich eine dicke *Scheibe* in der Wand einbauen.
Den Rahmen dafür kann sicher ein PEHD Schweißer bauen, der auch ggf. den Teich auskleidet.
Dan benötigt man auch keine BA aus ABS oder Rohrflansche, sondern es werden PEHD Rohre direkt in die Folie eingeschweißt und gehen dann weiter in KG-Rohren zum Filter.
----------


----------



## Zacky (29. Jan. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dan benötigt man auch keine BA aus ABS oder Rohrflansche, sondern es werden PEHD Rohre direkt in die Folie eingeschweißt und gehen dann weiter in KG-Rohren zum Filter.



Hierzu sei aber auch angemerkt, dass dann zusätzliche Bodenablaufdeckel eingesetzt werden müssen. Allerdings stehte ich da nicht so im Stoff, was das dann für Bodenablaufdeckel sind und wie diese konkret eingebaut werden. Die müssten dann ja direkt in das nach unten abgehende Rohr passen, wo vermutlich die Muffenseite ist. Bei 125er BA-Leitungen vermutlich auch Sonderanfertigung,oder!? Was mich an diesen Deckeln persönlich etwas stören würde, sind die 3 Haltestege, wo ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass dort etwas hängen bleiben könnte. Beim Einbau der PE-Rohre würde ich ganz genau aufpassen, nicht dass sich da so ein unschöner Kragen beim Einbau bildet, wie in manchen PE-Teichen.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Jan. 2018)

Deckel- da gibt es ja verschieden Ideen.
Du hast Recht, zacky. Bei 3 Streben nach unten ist das Risiko, daß Fadenalgen hängen bleiben größer.
Deswegen gibt es ja die Deckel mit Öse oder Magnet, die man leicht per Teleskopstange angeln kann.

Bei Lavair gibt es auch Edelstahldeckel.
Und für die PEHD Variante ohne BA mit dem z.B. KG160-Bogen auch Ideen..nach dem Bogen geht es dann meist in KG 125 oder 110 über..Richtung Filter.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Jan. 2018)

Hier ein link zu den Magnetdeckeln.

https://www.mega-koi.de/produkte/


----------



## SmokinJoe (30. Jan. 2018)

Danke euch beiden für die Meinung!

Ok, das mit der Kreiselströmung wusste ich nicht. Ich dachte immer es soll einfach in Richtung Bodenabläufe strömen. Werde die Wassereinläufe dementsprechend anpassen. Die Teichform werde ich noch etwas "runder" gestalten und die Ecken in denen sich Schmutz ansammeln kann vermeiden.

Im großen und ganzen möchte ich aber zumindest optisch bei einem naturnahen Teich bleiben, der auch bepflanzt sein soll = Sumpfzone und Flachwasserzone. Meine Überlegung dazu ist, dass ich auch nicht weiß, ob und wie lange ich motiviert bin den "Kois den Dreck weg zu machen". Wenn ich dazu mal keine Lust, Zeit oder Möglichkeiten mehr habe könnte ich den Teich zumindest noch als Naturteich mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen betreiben und die Kois weitergeben. Darüber hinaus habe ich nicht vor Kois unter allen Umständen auf Größe zu bringen und möchte daher auch "normal" bzw. dezent füttern. Somit denke ich kann man den Schmutzeintrag auch in Grenzen halten.
Oder funktioniert ein bepflanzter Teich in den ich ein paar Kois halte grundsätzlich nicht?

Bodenabläufe werde ich mehr zur Mitte setzen und je zwei 110er in ein 160er Rohr laufen lassen. Damit spare ich mir schon mal Rohrmaterial.

Vorfilterkammer wo die Rohre aus BA und Skimmern zusammen kommen: Wie soll ich den Teich dann komplett ablassen können, wenn ich hier keinen BA mit Standrohr mach der unter dem Niveau der tiefsten Teichstelle ist?
Muss in das Rohr überhaupt eine Dichtung rein?

Bürstenfilterkammer werde ich verlängern was einhergeht mit der Abrundung des Teichs. Reicht eine Bürstenkammer von 4 Meter x 1,5 Metern x 0,80 Metern Höhe? Oder soll ich die Kammer tiefer machen um mehr Volumen zu bekommen. Ich habe mal bei Modern Koi Blog gehört 0,80 Meter ist optimal. Bürstenlänge von 60 cm + 10 cm Wasser oben und unten vorbei strömen kann.  Bei einem anderen Blog von Oliver Roggisch (der einen Filter hat von der Firma hat die den Modern Koi Blog macht) ist die Rede von 1,60 Metern Tiefe und 2 Bürsten übereinander aufzuhängen. Müsste ich dann wenn ich die Bürstenkammer tiefer mache dann auch die Biokammer nicht auch 1,60 Meter Tief machen, damit es vom Volumen her wieder gleich ist?

Übergang von Bürstenkammer zur Biokammer: Ich denke ich werde gleich nach der Bürstenkammer eine Luftheber (oder Pumpe) installieren die das Wasser in die Biokammer pumpt. Die Biokammer dann vom Niveau höher gesetzt, so dass das Wasser dann durch Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich fließen kann. Das würde dann auch mein Problem mit dem Niveau Hang lösen, der sich an der Stelle befindet wo der Filter in soll.

Die leere Biokammer, hätte ich auch für Japanmatten vorgesehen. Ich wollte Sie aber vorerst mal frei lassen. Schauen wie die Wasserqualität so ist und ob ich ggf. auch ohne auskomme.

Skimmer in die Wand setzen werde ich mir anschauen sobald der Plan mit Teichform und Filterform steht. Ich denke es wäre auch die sauberste Lösung.

Ich habe mir die Doku von Rhabanus durchgelesen. Sehr beeindruckend was der da gemacht hat.
Ich werde dann noch einen abgeänderten Plan für meinen Filter mit Luftheber zeichnen.


----------



## SmokinJoe (30. Jan. 2018)

Soooo und jetzt noch die geänderten Zeichnungen:      

Ein paar Sachen beschäftigen mich dennoch:

- beim Luftheber ist zu prüfen ob dieser die Wassermenge (70 cbm)  schafft 25 cm hoch zu heben.
- 25 cm an Gefälle für den Rücklauf per Schwerkraft in den Teich ist schon sehr klein gewählt. Die 25 cm reichen bestimmt um auf der Seite des Filter zurück zu laufen. Wenn ich aber noch Einläufe (wie rot eingezeichnet) auf der anderen Seite des Teichs haben möchte, dann wird das schon alles sehr eng wenn man von ca. 2 cm Gefälle pro Meter Rohrlänge ausgeht

Noch ein paar Fragen:
- in der Bürstenfilterkammer kann ich von dem Wasserniveau des Teichs ausgehen, da brauche ich kein Gefälle, oder? Das Wasser fängt zu strömen an, wenn ich den Luftheber einschalte?
- Brauche ich in der Biofilterkammer Gefälle? Oder fängt hier das Wasser durch den Auslauf auch automatisch an zu strömen.
- auf welcher Höhe der letzten Kammer muss ich die Ausläufe platzieren? (also wo müssen die Löcher in die Wand der letzten Kammer für die Rückläufe in den Teich)

Ich weiß, dass sind dumme Fragen, wenn man in Betracht zieht, dass ich vor habe mit dem Teich in den nächsten Monaten anzufangen.


----------



## Zacky (30. Jan. 2018)

25 cm Förderhöhe mit 70 qbm ist so nicht machbar. Eigentlich bedarf es keinem Gefälle. Alles auf einer Höhe reicht, da der Luftheber ausreichend Sog und Überstauung erzeugt.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2018)

Es gibt hier immer noch keine dummen Fragen.
Hier hat kaum einer beim ersten Teich alles richtig gemacht.
Und für "richtig" gibt es immer mehrere Varianten.

Das Wasser läuft durch die Rohre und Kammerverbindungen immer auf Grund des Differenzdrucks oder auch der  unterschiedlichen Pegel der Kammern.

Ebenso unwichtig die Einbautiefe der abgehenden und ankommenden Röhre.

Im Teich so 50cm unter Wasser für die Rückläufe ist OK und eissicher.

Google mal kommunizierende Röhren..

Gefälle benötigen die Rohre nicht...dafür.
Ein leichtes Gefälle  in eine Richtung ist gut, um  Luft aus den Röhren zu bekommen.
Die Röhre dürfen keinen geschlossenen  Bogen nach oben haben.

Vergiss  also die 25cm Förderhöhe.
Die wollen wir ja sparen...verhindern.
Die benötigst Du nicht...5 -10 reichen.

Die Idee 2 BA mit KG 110 oder 125 auf 1 KG 160 zu führen  geht hydraulisch.
Nachteil ist dann aber, dass man ev. zum Reinigen nicht mehr von der Standrohrkammer zu jedem BA hin kommt.

Besser ist es immer jedes Saugrohr direkt zur Standrohrkammer hin...KG 125..

Bei Rückläufen ist es nicht ganz so kritisch,  weil dort ja eig. nur sauberes Wasser ankommt...und man vom Teich aus auch mal einen Kärcher durchschieben kann...

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Bürstenfilter und kann da nur auf andere verweisen...

Für diese  Teich und Fördervolumen muss der Bürstenfilter ggf etwas grösser werden.
Sonst setzt sich unten kein Sediment ab.

Zudem habe ich schon die Nachteile erwähnt.
Kammer ablassen.
Kacke von Hand abspülen.
Kammervolumen nachfüllen.
Temperaturverlust durch zu heizen kompensieren.

Wer hier Bürstenfilter propagiert,  soll Dir das mal durchrechnen mit Kostenaufstellung.
Baukosten und Unterhalt.
Dazu der händische Spassfaktor.

Wenn ich bei mir am Teich so 2...3 m3 im Sommer nachfülle bei ca. 120m3 Gesamtvolumen was auch ein Weilchen dauert, ist es meiner Regierung schlagartig zu kalt.


----------



## Geisy (31. Jan. 2018)

Hallo

Erstmal brauchst du keine Förderhöhe solange die Pumpe aus ist. Hier sollte alles auf gleicher Höhe sein.
Wenn die Pumpe dann läuft können sich leichte Höhenunterschiede einstellen, da die Pumpe auf einer Seite ansaugt und auf der anderen Seite rein schiebt. Um so größes die Verbindungen der Kammern untereinander und die zum Teich sind, um so weniger Höhe wird sich da bilden. Mehr als 5cm sollten beim Luftheber vermieden werden.

Beim Bürstenfilter solltest du in dem anderen Forum wo du auch fragst mal San und Björn fragen die auf Bürstenfilter umgestellt haben.

Zur Rücklaufverrohrung mal eine Idee. Du hast doch in dem Bereich wo du einströmen willst eine Sumpfzone.
Wenn du die Sumpfzone Richtung Teich mit einer Trockenmauer abtrennst dann bildet sich dahinter bis zum Teichrand ein Graben.
Am Filter würde ich direkt mit großer Verbindung in diesen Graben einleiten so fließt das Wasser schon mal rings um den Teich. Hier und da eine Lücke in der Trockenmauer ist die Einleitung vom Graben in den Teich um deine Kreisströmung zu bekommen.

Den Einlauf in den Bürstenfilter würde ich auch über eine Graben machen, dann brauchst du keinen Skimmer. Mit einem Drahtkorb in diesem Graben ist auch leicht Laub etc. zurückgehalten und leicht zu entnehmen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Tom.

Ich habe mir nochmal deine Skizze angeschaut und einen ähnlichen Alternativplan erstellt.
  
so würde ich den Filter aufbauen, gerade in Hinblick auf die Koihaltung. So könnte man später anstatt des Bürstenfilters immernoch auf Technik umrüsten, denn der Platz wäre da, aber Du müsstest innerhalb der Filterstrecke nicht viel ändern. Wenn Du dazu genauere Erläuterungen benötigst, z.Bsp. zu den Übergängen/Trennwänden, melde Dich einfach bei mir.

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Höhen ist ja ausreichend erläutert worden, so dass Du also bedenkenlos alle Filterkammern auf eine Ebene lassen kannst. 

Den Vorschlag von Norbert ( @Geisy ) mit dem Durchströmen des Pflanzengraben finde ich auch gut und halte es auch für sinnvoll, da zum Einen die Pflanzen direkt angeströmt werden können und der Auslauf sich mit der möglichen Kreisströmung ergänzt. Jedoch würde ich nicht alles Wasser da durchschieben, sondern max. 30% des Fördervolumens. Die restlichen 70% würde ich direkt über die Flachwasserzone bzw. in Bodenhähe in den Teich leiten. Alles auf der gleichen Seite, so dass sich die Kreisströmung einstellen und unterstützt werden kann. Du kannst bei deinem Aufbau bzw. der Position des Filters so gar richtig schön kurze und knappe Wege realisieren, was kaum Flowverlust bedeutet.

Die Anordnung der Bodenabläufe finde ich noch etwas unglücklich gewählt und ob die Anzahl von Nöten ist, naja, darüber kann man sicherlich auch noch streiten. 

Bei den Skimmern gibt es zwei einfache Alternativen: die Standardrohrskimmer oder die Wandeinbauskimmer - beide haben ihre Vor- & Nachteile und da muss man selbst abwägen, was man möchte. 
So z.Bsp. haben die Rohrskimmer den Vorteil, dass man sie im Winter einfach abziehen kann und es so keine Schwierigkeiten mit kalten Oberflächenwasser oder im Falle von Eisbildung kein größeres Risiko eines Schadenfalles gibt. Nachteil in meinen Augen, ist der höhere Sogwiderstand, den es braucht, damit der Skimmer absinkt und letztendlich auch gut skimmt.
Die Wandeinbauskimmer haben den Vorteil, dass sie (auf Schwerkraft umgebaut) deutlich weniger Flow/Sog benötgen um ordentlich zu ziehen. Nachteil wäre halt der feste Einbau in die Wand und somit das Risiko, dass es im Winter bei starker Eisbildung zu Schäden kommen könnte. Anderseits laufen die meisten Filter mittlerweile Sommer wie Winter durch, gerade bei Koihaltung und man kann auch dennoch Vorkehrungen für den Frostschutz am SKimmer treffen. Falls noch das Argument aufkommt, dass die Fische in den Wandskimmer hineinschwimmen könnten, dann im Filter landen oder sonst irgendwie Schaden nehmen, weil große Öffnung - dafür gibt es mittlerweile auch Schutzgitter, die man ersatzweise davor bauen kann.
PS: Ich selbst betreibe 3 Wandskimmer zu vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Bezüglich der Bürsten und der Anschaffungskosten solltest Du genau prüfen, ob sich das auch wirklich lohnt. Die Menge der Bürsten ist nicht unerheblich und somit die Anschaffungskosten. Normal werden die Bürsten ihrem Durchmesser entsprechend aneinander gereiht, wobei ich so gar überlegen würde, sie dann versetzt hintereinander aufzuhängen. Wenn Du da Bedarf hast oder auch sonst irgendetwas brauchst, kannst Du Dich gerne auch an mich wenden.


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Jan. 2018)

Zacky- Spitzenzeichnung!
Schöne runde Biokammer mit tangentialen Einlauf!
Genauso kann man es gerne erst mit Bürsten versuchen.
Aber dann genau die Kosten kalkulieren und vergleichen....

Später kann man einen TF ggf. als Einschubvariante reinhängen und fertig.
Für diese Eventualität unbedingt den Filterkeller
Vermutlich kann man die Bürsten dann weiterverkaufen oder noch hinter dem TF ein paar lassen....
Wollte gerade nochwas malen, aber unverhofft kam Kundschaft.....

So manche Trennwand kann man sich ja sparen....


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Jan. 2018)

Hier mal ein Rohbauschema..Wie Du siehst hat die erste lange Kammer keine Trennwände- wozu auch.
Dort kannst Du gerne Bürsten einhängen....
Der LH Schacht ist eine "Vertiefung" am Boden der LH Kammer.
Keine Engpässe, wenig hydr. Wid., kaum Förderhöhe.

Die Standrohrkammer muss nicht tiefer sein als der Teich. Dort muß man für den Teich entleeren das Wasser nicht komplett ablassen. Warum auch Teich entleeren....das ist doch nie notwendig und das erledigt dann auch eine Tauchpumpe im Teich.

Wie tief und breit Du jetzt die Filterkammer baust....1m tief und 1m breit dürfte für die meisten TF später reichen..
Oberkante der Filterkammern 20cm über OK Teichwasserspiegel. Dann passt später noch der TF mit runter...im Falle eines Falles....

Für den TF muß man nur eine Trennwand setzen, in der der TF mit dem Einlauf angeflanscht wird.

Deine ganzen Reinigungs-BA:
wo sollen die hin gehen?
Diese kannst Du ebenfalls in eine "Sammelkammer" führen und am Boden rausgucken lassen und mit "Standrohren" öffnen und schließen. Schieber sind ggf. irgendwann anfällig.

Unten noch ein paar Kritzeleien- auch wie man einen TF mit Gehäuse an einen LH im KGSchacht anschließen kann. Da siehst Du die Pegel, die sich so ca,. einstellen. Tiefster Pegel in der Lh Pumpenkammer und höchster in der Biokammer.


----------



## SmokinJoe (31. Jan. 2018)

Wow danke für die super Ideen und nützlichen Tipps.

Kurz Info: Nach weiterer Recherche im Internet und dann nochmals genaueres Ausmessen meiner Möglichkeiten im Garten ist das Teichvolumen nochmal etwas geschrumpft. Der eine Grund ist, dass ich einfach zu weit in den Hang kommen würde wenn ich den Teich so breit mache wie skizziert (Skizze hat auch nicht ganz den Gegebenheiten entsprochen) und zweitens sind vielleicht 40 cbm besser zu Händeln als 60 cbm. Also ich komme meinen Berechnungen nach nun auf ca. 42,5 cbm. Darüber hinaus erhoffe ich mir einfach auch die laufenden Kosten im Rahmen zu halten. Tiefe ca. 1,5 - 1,7 Meter. 4 Bodenabläufe und 1 Skimmer. Filterkammern würde ich jetzt jeweils 1,50 Meter breit und 1 Meter tief machen. 1 Meter tief bei den Bürstenkammern setzen sich dann wie folgt zusammen. 60 cm lange Bürsten die 10 cm unterhalb und 10 oberhalb vom Wasser überströmt werden und dann habe ich noch 20 cm Luft für einen evtl. TF bzw. in der Biokammer dann auch noch Spielraum für den Anstieg des Wasserniveaus durch Luftheber.
Die Durchführungen zwischen den Kammern hätte ich in KG 315 gemacht um so wenig wie möglich Reibungsverlust zu haben. Oder ist das dann mit Kanonen auf Spatzen bei nur 5 KG 110 Zuläufen in die Filterkammer?


@ Norbert:
Super Idee mit dem anströmen der Sumpfzone. Ich denke die Wasserverteilung wie folgt wäre optimal: 30% Sumpfzone, 40% Flachwasserzone, 40% Tiefwasserzone (= Vorschlag von Thorsten). Ob ich das mit einer Mauer mache oder den Graben mit Erdreich unter der Folie muss ich mir noch überlegen? Denkst du es geht auch mit Erdreich?
Die Idee den Skimmer einfach durch die Wand zur Vorfilterkammer zu machen gefällt mir. Würdest du dann da einfach wieder ein 110er KG Rohr (wie auch bei den Bodenabläufen verwendet) waagerecht durch die Mauer führen? Wenn ich einen "Graben" (Loch) mache, könnte es doch sein, dass durch den Graben viel mehr Wasser in die Vorfilterkammer strömt wie durch die Bodenabläufe und somit die Bodenabläufe nicht "ziehen"?

@ Zacky: Danke für die Zeichnung. Wie groß muss die Kammer für den Luftheber sein? Ein 400er oder 500er KG-Rohr senkrecht gestellt, so dass 300 cm des Rohrs unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche sind? In diesen Schaft kommt dann nochmal eine stehendes KG-Rohr? Welchen Durchmesser hat das Rohr (=Luftheber) und wie lange ist das? (315 er KG-Rohr damit ich hier den gleichen Durchmesser habe wie bei den anderen Durchführungen der Biofilter?) Wie viel Luftpumpen brauche ich da?

Die Filterkammer im allgemeinen würde ich 20 cm höher des normalen Wasserspiegels machen. Somit hätte ich noch Luft für einen evtl. TF (wie Thorsten schreibt) und der entstehende Niveauunterschied des Lufthebers dürfte auch abgedeckt sein. Habe ich oben schon geschrieben

@ Thorsten: du schreibst weiter oben was von Bodenabläufe in KG 125. Gibt es dafür auch Abdeckungen? Ich finde im Internet immer nur die für KG-Rohre 110.
Ist es besser die Reinigungsabläufe nochmal in einen extra Schacht mit Standrohren zusammen kommen zu lassen oder könnte ich diese nicht gleich alle auf 1 Rohr schließen und zum Abwasserkanal leiten?

Weitere Fragen:
Soll ich die Filterkammern mit Folie auskleiden oder gibt es hier Dichtschlämme (Bitumen)?
Teichfolie: Im Internet auf Maß kaufen nach dem der Teich im Rohbau steht und die diversen Durchführungen selber kleben oder besser einen Spezialisten zu Rate ziehen der dann die Durchführungen verklebt? Kennt ihr da jemanden im Münchner Raum?
Die Mauer aus Betonsteinen 17,5er zur Terrassenseite hin möchte ich "nur" noch verputzen und weiß streichen. Nicht wie ursprünglich gedacht mit Natursteinen verkleiden. Wie dick muss die Isolierung der Mauer mit Styrodur sein? 5 cm Stark? Reichen die 5 cm Styrodurplatten auch zum Isolieren der Filterkammer?


----------



## Zacky (31. Jan. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Danke für die Zeichnung.


...gerne doch...



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Wie groß muss die Kammer für den Luftheber sein? Ein 400er oder 500er KG-Rohr senkrecht gestellt


Je nach Bauweise des Lufthebers. Bei Trichterbauweise sollte der Luftheberschacht mind. DN 500 sein. Luftheber in meiner Bauweise würde auch mit einem DN 400 klar kommen.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> KG-Rohr senkrecht gestellt, so dass 300 cm des Rohrs unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche sind?


Ich halte von diesen 3 m tiefen Schächten nichts, weil ich auch der Meinung bin, dass die große Einblastiefe nicht wirklich einen Vorteil bringt. Ich würde bei max. 1,70 m - 1,80 m die Luft einbringen.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> In diesen Schacht kommt dann nochmal eine stehendes KG-Rohr? Welchen Durchmesser hat das Rohr (=Luftheber) und wie lange ist das?


Ja, so mehr oder weniger. Der Luftheber bzw. das Steigrohr kann ohne Weiteres aus KG-Rohr sein. Der Querschnitt/Durchmesser richtet sich nach deinem Fördervolumen und wenn Du jetzt "nur noch" 5 Leitungen a' DN 110 hast, solltest Du in etwa auch 50 m³ umwälzen. Die 50 m³ sind mit einem DN 250 wahrscheinlich schon gut zu erreichen. Die Länge bzw. Einbautiefe würde ich, wie schon gesagt, auf 1,70 m - 1,80 m beschränken.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> (315 er KG-Rohr damit ich hier den gleichen Durchmesser habe wie bei den anderen Durchführungen der Biofilter?)


Das 315er KG als Verbindungsleitung zwischen den Kammer sollte ausreichend sein. Es sind ja immer auch nur ganz kurze Übergänge.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Wie viel Luftpumpen brauche ich da?


Ich würde mit zwei Pumpen arbeiten und würde dafür die Secoh JDK-S-60 empfehlen (findest Du auch bei mir im Shop), da sie ein sehr gutes Luftvermögen bei wenig Stromverbrauch bieten. Sind in der Anschaffung sicher etwas teurer, ist aber Industriequalität.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> der entstehende Niveauunterschied des Lufthebers dürfte auch abgedeckt sein.


...ganz sicher...

Info: Bodenabläufe DN 125 - gibt es so nicht, es sei denn, man macht es mit PE-Rohren und entsprechend angefertigten Deckeln. Alternativ gäbe es die Möglichkeit, die normalen Bodenabläufe mit einem 125er Rohr zu versehen. Ist etwas Bastelarbeit, aber es funktioniert. Habe ich bei mir am Teich auch so umgesetzt. Wenn dazu Fragen sind, einfach melden.

Wie groß ist denn jetzt letztendlich dein Tiefwasserbereich? Reichen vielleicht doch 3 Bodenabläufe?

Dämmung Teich und Filterkammer in 5 cm oder 6 cm Styrodur ist gut, dann aber auch bis in das Erdreich hinein dämmen.

Filterkammern und Teich mit Folie auskleiden. Das würde ich einen Fachmann machen lassen, damit alles schön faltenfrei wird. Das Einkleben der Flansche und des Bodenablaufes machen die Folienleger auch mit, kann man aber auch alleine nachträglich machen.


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2018)

Mir wäre der Aufbau immer noch zu Kostenintensiv und es muß nicht sein. Jedes Prozent mehr an SIcherheit kostet Geld.
Ich versteh nun nicht warum in die Luftheberkammer die doch 1,8m Tief ist noch ein extra Rohr um den Luftheber muß?
Damit 70m³ einfach bewegt werden geht doch direkt ein 400er Luftheber. 
Wenn man nun schon plant für den Trommler sollte bewußt sein das der mehr Höhe braucht und somit einen anderen Luftheberaufbau der dies kann und nicht so effektiv ist.
Baut man das jetzt schon so steigert es die Stromkosten.

Tom, ich denke du solltest dich für ein Konzept entscheiden und dies dann optimieren.
Schwimmende Autos z.B. können auch beides nicht richtig gut.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2018)

Filterkeller 1,5 m breit?
Wer soll da drin noch arbeiten, wo sollen die Leitungen noch lang laufen u.s.w. ? Umlaufend Minimum 80 cm oder ein zentraler Gang zwischen den Filterbecken sollte Pflicht sein.
Wenn die Filterkammer oberhalb 20 cm vom Wasserstand enden sollte die Filterkammer gut 10 cm höher enden. Dann kann man immer noch gut Dämmen .


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Feb. 2018)

Wenn z.B. die Klappen, Deckel über dem Filterkeller geteilt und begehbar sind sind, ist es kein Problem.
Da sind doch mehrere Kammern nebeneinander.
Ansonsten hast Du Recht- speziell bei "von Hand" zu reinigende Bürstenfilter müssen diese gut zugänglich sein.
Bei einem TF reicht mal zum Nachgucken das Herankommen von einer Seite- aber man muß auch dort ggf. mal ran für Wartungsarbeiten.
-------

LH Schacht als punktuelle Vertiefung nach der Bürstenkammer:
Je nach Durchmesser des senkrechten LH Rohres und ggf. einem Trichter unten für einen Membran-Ausströmer muß der Drumherum verbleibende Platz ausreichend sein und keinen Engpaß darstellen.

Zacky seine gebohrten Ausströmerplatten haben Vorteile: weniger Durchmesser, kein Trichter notwendig, weniger Luftwiderstand.
Es kann an den Ausströmerlöchern ggf. irgerndwann zum zusetzen durch Kalk etc. kommen.
Also immer wartungsfreundlich bauen.
Den LH mal rausziehen und angucken ist immernoch einfacher als eine Motorpumpe jährlich zu zerlegen.

So ein paar Ultraschall Flow-Messungen an Lufthebern zeigten mal auf, dass mehr Einblastiefe (bis zu einem gewissen Punkt wo die Membranpumpen einbrechen) effektiver werden. Da werden manche wie bei Rhabanus eben auf fast 3m Tiefe eingebaut.
Mein LH ist 2.05m lang vom Ausströmeroberkante bis Unterkante. Geht auch.Sinnvoll kann es sein, daß der LH in der Kammer bis unten auf dem Boden sitzt, damit sich dort kein Feinschmutz ablagern kann.

Hier findest du auch gute Bilder von Verrohrung in KG 125 und die Anbindung an die BA nach zacky´s Idee.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später-fragen.47935/


----------



## Geisy (1. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Ich habe Ultraschallmessungen ohne Filter die zeigen das bei gleicher Pumpe und Luftheber das kürzere Steigrohr mehr Wasser bringt.
Es liegt immer dran was man drauß macht.
Die tieferen Luftheber sind meines Wissens nur an Teichen mit TF und EBF verbaut und einige davon bauen auch schon wieder zurück wegen Problemen mit den Wasserwerten.
Ich war schon immer der Meinung das TF und EBF nicht zum Luftheber passen.

*Tom sollte sich hier entscheiden zwischen TF mit normaler Pumpe und Luftheber mit passenden Filter.
In beide Richtungen zu gehen kostet unnötig Geld und Platz.*

Kreuzi hier, hat man auch beim reinen Schwimmteich einen Trommler empfohlen weil er Probleme hatte mit seinem Naturagard Teich. Das wären umfangreiche Umbauarbeiten gewesen.
Der Chef von Naturagard hat ihm dann gezeigt das es ohne geht mit nur ein paar Euro Einsatz. Das sind gute Beispiele.

Die belgischen Kollegen Koivrienden.com sind beim Luftheber meiner Meinung nach ein Stück weiter und auch bei der Benutzung der dazu passenden Filter. Wenn du es verstehst kannst du auch da mal schön nach Beispielen schauen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Feb. 2018)

Irgendwann....kann man irgendwas nicht mehr verstehen....

Das Du gedanklich ein Problem hast mit Trommelfilteranlagen und Luftheber ist ja bekannt.
Deine Argumentation ist haltlos und Quatsch. Sorry.

Deine Idee mit dem statischen Helix-Filter kann auch umgesetzt werden. Gibt es ja auch.

Aber doch nicht an einem im Teich fix in Tonnenweise Material fixierten LH (der auch nicht kürzer als 2m ist) und oben aufgesetzten Blumenkübeln. Die Gründe, warum das Mist ist, habe ich Dir ja schon einmal genannt. Wenn der Blumenkübel nicht funktioniert....Sanierungsfall und Rückbau.

Luftheber und andere höhenempfindliche Pumpen laufen sehr gut an Teichen mit TF. Auch hier im Forum genügend....
Wegen der 5cm mehr Differnzdruck am Filtergewebe kurz vorm Abreinigen ist es kein Problem.

Wer einen LH wegen mangelnder Pumpleistung zurückbaut, der hat irgendwo einen Baufehler gemacht...

Zudem hier erst ein Bürstenfilter betrieben werden soll, dessen hydr. Widerstand wesentlich geringer ist und unter Vermeidung von Baufehlern, Engpässen alles geschmeidig laufen kann- auch wenn man später "entspannt" nur im Filterkeller irgendwas umrüstet.



Geisy schrieb:


> Kreuzi hier, hat man auch beim reinen Schwimmteich einen Trommler empfohlen weil er Probleme hatte mit seinem Naturagard Teich. Das wären umfangreiche Umbauarbeiten gewesen.
> Der Chef von Naturagard hat ihm dann gezeigt das es ohne geht mit nur ein paar Euro Einsatz. Das sind gute Beispiele



Ein bestes Beispiel für Fehlplanung gewesen.
Saugleitungen zu klein, Skimmer läuft nicht an der tollen ZST,
Extra Skimmer, Pumpe im Wasser und Filterkasten neben dem Teich. 
Kein Einzelfall. Leider. Die gepumpten Skimmer mit 12V Pumpe im Teich und Filterkiste daneben werden gerne nachgeordert.
Dazu noch fix alles unter Beton.
Abwarten, was dieses Jahr so bringt....
Guck doch mal im NG Forum und suche nach Skimmer oder Filter reinigen, Filtergraben reinigen....alle hochzufrieden!

Da kann man eben nur noch raten komplett auf eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage umzurüsten, was bei fertigen Teichen und Betonpanzer eine kleine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## Zacky (1. Feb. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich versteh nun nicht warum in die Luftheberkammer die doch 1,8m Tief ist noch ein extra Rohr um den Luftheber muß?


Ich denke, dass bezieht sich auf meine Ausführungen, wegen dem 400er oder 500er Schachtrohr!? Ich denke, dass die Bauweise mit einem ausgehobenen Schachtbereich zwar schon geht, aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob der TE das auch so will. In seinem Post #51 auf den ich mich mit meinen Äußerungen bezogen habe, fragte er nach 400er oder 500er Rohr. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie groß dieser Schachtbereich später wird, aber wenn er nur 50 x 50 cm oder doch schon 100 x 100 cm groß ist, stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, diesen Bereich mit Folie, Gfk oder PE auszukleiden. So viel Platz ist da nicht.



Geisy schrieb:


> Damit 70m³ einfach bewegt werden geht doch direkt ein 400er Luftheber.


Da der TE mittlerweile nur noch 5 Leitungen DN 110 und ein Teichvolumen von 40 m³ plant, sind 70 m³ zu bewegen in meinen Augen unnötig.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Feb. 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> aber wenn er nur 50 x 50 cm oder doch schon 100 x 100 cm groß ist, stelle ich es mir schwierig vor, diesen Bereich mit Folie, Gfk oder PE auszukleiden. So viel Platz ist da nicht.



Deswegen kann es einfacher sein, punktuell für den einen LH als "Schacht" den Boden der ersten Kammer mit einem KG 400 oder 500 plus Deckel unten zu "vertiefen".
Wenn die Kammern mit GFK abgedichtet werden, dann kann man hervorragend PVC- KG- Rohre damit eindichten.

Siehe Küstensegler.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43025/page-10


----------



## SmokinJoe (1. Feb. 2018)

@ Troll: Ich werden über den Filterkeller ein Holzdeck bauen mit klappen damit man auf die einzelnen Filter guten Zugriff hat. Somit denke ich muss ich im Filterkeller nicht so viel Platz haben.

Zu eurer Diskussion wegen Entscheidung zum Filter. Ich möchte das jetzt mit Bürstenfilter machen. Sollte ich meine Meinung ändern bzw. mehr Geld investieren wollen kann ich später immer noch umbauen. Ich denke aber das ich mit der Größe meines Filterkellers nicht so schlecht aufgestellt bin.

Zur Planung. Ich habe jetzt versucht das Volumen nochmal etwas zu verkleinern. 38,5 cbm. Berechnungen zu laufenden Kosten, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, schrecken h doch etwas ab. Der Gesamte Filterkeller hat jetzt dann eine Tiefe von 80 cm, gemessen von OK Wasser zu Schachtboden. + 20 cm zum ausgleichen der Niveauunterschiede des Lufthebers. In den 20 cm ist sind auch schon die 6 cm für Isolierung eingerechnet. Der Schacht für den Luftheber mal ausgenommen, den mach ich so tief wie Zacky mir sagt.

@ Zacky: Ich werde dann vielleicht auf deinen Luftheber und Pumpe zurück kommen. Können wir ja dann ja noch per PN klären.
Sag mir wie tief ich das Loch für den LH machen soll und ich werde es versuchen umzusetzen. Lieber jetzt etwas mehr Mühe investiert und ein tieferes Loch gegraben, wenn ich dann später dadurch Strom spare. Es ist aber an der Stelle nicht ideal für ein 3 Meter tiefes Loch. Ganz schön nah an Haus und Terrasse. Darum würde ich es auch bevorzugen nur ein Rohr auf die benötigte Tiefe zu setzen und nicht gleich den ganzen Schacht auf 3 Meter Tiefe zu machen. Das scheint mir nämlich unmöglich.
Tiefwasserbereich siehst du auch auf der Zeichnung im Anhang und die Bodenbeschaffenheit auf der zweiten Skizze. Es sind keine steilen Wände wie in einem reinen Koiteich. Denkt ihr es klappt auch so?   

Den Filter habe ich jetzt auch nach dem Vorbild von Zacky  aufgebaut. Thorsten findet den Aufbau ja auch gut und mir gefällt er auch. Siehe Anhang.

Nun noch ein paar Fragen.

Mit welchen Rohren soll ich die einzelnen Kammern verbinden? Reich hier ein 315er? Es hat sich so angehört (ich glaub Zacky hat das weiter oben geschrieben), dass ein 315er schon reichen dürfte. Wenn ein 400er besser ist, dann mach ich ein 400er. Was meint ihr?

Die Runden Behälter für das Helix: Soll ich da so Regentonnen nehmen? Oder besser runde Schachtbetonrohre? Reicht das wenn die 1,2 Meter Durchmesser haben und 0,95 Meter hoch sind (Wasserstand dann regulär 0,8 Meter + Niveauunterschied des Lufthebers). Mehr bekomme ich vom Platz nämlich nicht hin. Dann hätte ich in den zwei Rohren ca. 2 cbm Biofilter und dann noch Platz für Matten (ca. 1 cbm). Zusammen dann ca. 3 cbm Biofilter + was der Sumpfbereich im Teich noch her gibt.


----------



## Zacky (1. Feb. 2018)

Wie ich schon sagte, würde ich den Luftheberschacht max. 2 m tief machen, so dass also am Ende die Steigrohrlänge bei 1,70 m bis 1,80 m liegt. Das ist auch für die meisten Belüfterpumpen die optimale Arbeitstiefe (lt. Hersteller). Ich finde das immer recht wichtig, denn man muss ja die Membranen nicht über Gebühr beanspruchen. Wenn Du dann von der Oberkante deines Filters ausgehst, müsstest Du ja nur etwa 1 m in die Erde buddeln.



SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt versucht das Volumen nochmal etwas zu verkleinern. 38,5 cbm. Berechnungen zu laufenden Kosten, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, schrecken h doch etwas ab.


Hast Du jetzt das Volumen verringert, wegen der Kosten? Ich habe etwa das gleiche Volumen wie Du und betreibe meinen Teich aktuell nur mit einer 40 W Belüfterpumpe. Hab bislang auch keine UVC dran, wobei ich mir manchmal wünschen würde, ich hätte eine...aber meist nur im Frühjahr bei der Algenblüte. Die 3-4 Wochen überstehe ich dann doch bisher immer ohne UVC. Also das wäre noch ein Stromverbraucher, den Du in deine Kalkulation mit einplanen könntest. Sonst sind die laufenden Kosten eher das Futter und Frischwasserwechsel.

Bezüglich der Filterkammer, insbesondere wegen der runden Behälter gibt es ein-zwei Varianten. Regentonnen (rund) wäre eine Idee, aber sie haben meist nur 300 l Fassungsvermögen, abzüglich noch der Füllstandshöhe. Bewegte Filtermedien sollten max. 30 % ausmachen, ruhende oder feste Medien würde ich persönlich nicht mehr wie 50% machen, da man sie zum Reinigen doch ordentlich bewegen können muss. (nur meine persönliche Meinung)
Alternativ gäbe es natürlich die Möglichkeit auch größere Regentonnen mit 500 l und mehr, zu nutzen, die aber auch etwas mehr kosten. Wenn deine Filterkammer gemauert ist und mit Folie ausgekleidet wird, könnte man auch mit dem Folienleger deines Vertrauens klären, ob er diese gleich mit auskleidet. Dazu könnte man drei Ecken mittels Holzbauplatten großzügig und stabil abschrägen, so dass sich innerhalb der Kammer eine kleine Kreisströmung einstellt.
Wenn Du gar PE-Folie nimmst, sollte es auch möglich sein, entsprechend PE-Folie/-Platten rund in die Betonkammern einzuschweißen. Auch eine feine Sache. Die Schachtbetonringe sind meiner Meinung nach zu endgültig und dann schwer umzubauen.

Nicht vergessen, dass Du in die Filterkammer sog. Medienauflagen/Gitter im unteren Bereich einbaust, damit Dir beim Schmutz ablassen die Medien nicht abwandern.

Die Verbindungen zwischen den Kammern sind mit KG-Rohr und Rohrschellen sicherlich am einfachsten umsetzbar. Bei den Verbindungen geht es ja darum, dass das Wasser mit so wenig Reibungsverlust wie nur möglich durch den Filter kann. Ideal wäre es, wenn der Wasserstand von der Bio bis zur Auslaufkammer nahezu konstant ist. 315 mm ist schon ordentlich, alternativ 2 x 200 mm. Du musst auch die Öffnungen sichern, damit dein Biomaterial nicht auf Wanderschaft durch den Filter geht. Den Filteraufbau den ich Dir oben empfohlen habe, ist identisch mit meinem aktuellen Projekt am eigenen Teich. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre die Defizite bei mir beobachtet und baue den Filter nunmehr um.

Bei  Tiefwasserbereich bin ich noch immer am grübeln, ob da wirklich 4 Bodenabläufe zwingend notwendig sind. Wenn ich mir dein Teichprofil so anschaue, ist die Bodenfläche nicht so groß. Die äußere Ebene ist die Flachwasser-/Sumpfzone. Die mittlere Ebene liegt wie tief unter Wasserlinie? Die Maße der Tiefbodenfläche wären nochmal interessant.

Das wäre jetzt so das, was mir auf Anhieb so einfällt. Details kann man noch klären.


----------



## SmokinJoe (1. Feb. 2018)

ja wegen den laufenden Kosten hab ich versucht, dass ich nochmal etwas weniger Volumen bekomme. Und ich denke 38,5 cbm ist jetzt nicht klein. Wenn du den gleichen Teich mit 40 W Belüfterpumpe fährst umso besser 

Würdest du dann den "ganzen" Schacht für den Luftheber gleich 2 Meter tief machen, oder? Dann kein Rohr als Vertiefung des Schachts verwenden?

Die mittlere Ebene ca. 50 - 60 cm, und die Tiefwasserzone 1,50 - 1,70 Meter (1,70 liegen dann wohl die Bodenabläufe). Fläche Tiefwasserzone ca. 2,5 x 6 Meter. Die 2,5 Meter sind gerundet. Vorne etwas weniger (2 Meter), hinten etwas mehr 3j (Meter) 

Was empfiehlst du als Medienauflage? Lochblech?


----------



## Zacky (2. Feb. 2018)

Ohne Schacht würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn man dann noch an den Luftheber dran kommt. (siehe Florian -Teich4You) Da bei Dir aber alles innerhalb der Filterkammer verbaut wird und im Erdreich verschwindet, würde ich hier eher den Schacht setzen. Damit lässt Du Dir auch noch ein paar Möglichkeiten von Änderungen offen.

Beim Schachteinbau gäbe es natürlich auch wieder ganz viele Möglichkeiten.
- freistehend volle Höhe/Länge und dann mit entsprechenden Rohren über einen KG-Schachtboden angeschlossen
- nur ein nach unten geschlossenes Teilstück von ca. 1 m in den Boden eingelassen, so dass es nur eine Vertiefung ergibt (im Bodenbereich dann ein kleiner Folienkragen mit Endlosbandschelle)
- 2 m Rohr (nach unten geschlossen) halb eingelassen und auf Bodenhöhe (Filterkeller) das Schachtrohr gelocht für den Wasserzulauf (im Bodenbereich wieder Folienkragen mit Endlosschelle), also 1 m im Erdreich verbaut und 1 m freistehend in der Filterkammer.

Habe mal zwei Skizzen dran...

gängigste Einbausituation
  

eingelassenes Schachtrohr mit Folienkragen
  

Auch das sind nur Vorschläge.

Zu der Teichbodenfläche würde ich meinen reichen 3 Bodenabläufe. Was meinen die Anderen?

Medienauflage in den Filterkammern - Lochblech Edelstahl ist natürlich was feines, gängig im Filter- & Teichbereich sind Lichtgitterplatten aus Kunststoff 12x12 mm "Loch".


----------



## SmokinJoe (13. März 2018)

Sooo jetzt solls dann los gehen mit dem Teichbau. Hab mir noch einige Tipps von Experten geholt bezüglich Filter, Luftheber usw.
Aktuell ist der Plan wieder bei einem Teichvolumen von ca. 60cbm und Trommelfilter PP100, Luftheber und Biokammer. Es wird ein Folienteich. Brunnenwasser ist auch schon getestet und für gut befunden worden. Möchte jetzt dann loslegen sobald das Wetter und die Arbeit es zulässt

Es wird ja ein Hochteich der direkt an die Terrasse anschließen soll. Wie tief muss das Fundament für die Mauer sein? hätte jetzt 100 cm gemacht.
)

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach drei Varianten:

Variante 1:
Ich hebe an der Terrasse entlang einen Graben aus, 100 cm Tiefe. Fülle den dann bis ca. 40 cm Tiefe mit Frostschutzkies auf und gieße die letzten 40cm mit Beton ein Streifenfundament auf das dann die Mauer kommt (Mauer 60 cm hoch, gemauert mit 17,5er Betonsteinen). Vom Teichprofil zur Terrassenseite hin wäre es dann so, dass die ersten 80 cm senkrechte Wände wären und ab 80 cm würde dann etwas Erdreich "stehen lassen" und den Teich seichter machen damit mir beim Graben bis auf 170 cm Teichtiefe dann nicht wieder der ganze Kies vom Fundament "entgegen" fällt. Dann auskleiden mit Folie.
Wenn das eurer Meinung nach so geht, wäre natürlich super und die preiswerteste Lösung.

Sollte ich eurer Meinung nach ein Betonfundament von 100 cm Tiefe brauchen, wird das natürlich schon teurer. 
Variante 2:
Meine Bedenken: Es wird schwierig werden an der bestehenden Terrasse entlang einen Graben zu ziehen, der auch noch Rundungen haben muss da die Terrasse nicht gerade verläuft. Ich schätze, dass der Graben mindestens 30-40 cm breit wird, einfach damit man die Erde aus 100 cm Tiefe raus bekommt. Irgendwo in dem Graben wird dann noch ein KG-Rohr zum Vorschein kommen, dass parallel zur Terrasse läuft und somit im Graben / im Fundament verläuft. Das Rohr ist für die Entwässerung der Terrasse. Das Rohr könnte ich natürliche auch einfach einbetonieren.
Aber dann wären es bei 10 Metern Länge, 40 cm Breite und 100 cm Tiefe natürlich schon einiges an Beton was da rein geht, Kies ist da schon günstiger.

Variante 3:
Ich hebe den Teich aus, entlang der bestehenden Terrasse muss der Aushub senkrecht runter gehen. Was natürlich die Gefahr bringt, dass der Untergrund (Kies bis ca. 60 cm) unter der Terrasse immer wieder nachfällt und somit unter der letzten Steinreihe ein Hohlraum entsteht und mir dann die ganze Sache entgegen kommt. Die Terrasse ist mit verfugten Granitsteinen umrandet, was ich ungern nochmal neu machen würde 
Sollte das aber gelingen könnte ich einfach eine Betonmauer aufziehen, 160 cm hoch (100 cm im Erdreich + 60 cm dann außerhalb des Erdreiches). Bei 10 Metern Länge der Mauer aber auch eine Menge Steine die ich benötige. Dann auskleiden mit Folie.
Bei der Variante wäre dann nur noch zu klären wie ich mit dem Rohr verfahre das wahrscheinlich genau da zum Vorschein kommt wo die Mauer stehen soll.
Hier wäre wieder Variante 1 die beste, da könnte ich das Rohr dann im Kiesfundament lassen!

Was meint ihr? Geh ich mit meinen Gedanken völlig irr?  Habt ihr eine besser Idee?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## ThorstenC (14. März 2018)

Wenn Du senkrechte Techwände bis zum Boden haben willst, dann muß auch das Mauerwerk komplett von oben bis unten sein.
17er Schalungssteine haben sich bei vielen als ausreichend bewährt.

Du mußt dann also senkrecht runtergraben...im Boden zumindest einen Fundamentstreifen machen.
Eine Bodenplatte ist nicht erforderlich.



PEHD ist die endgültige Folienvariante, aber auch die "teuerste". Dafür wird diese relativ "ewig" halten.


----------



## SmokinJoe (27. März 2018)

Sooo gestern endlich mit den Erdarbeite begonnen und gleich den ganzen Plan mit Hochteich über den Haufen geworfen  Ihr werdet bestimmt sagen, dass muss ja ein guter Plan gewesen sein   Aber ich denke so ist es die bessere Lösung. Mir gefällt die neue Idee einfach besser. Der Teich kommt nun an die gleiche Stelle nur nicht mit Mauern sondern ebenerdig. Dafür muss der Hang etwas abgetragen werden. Ursprünglich wollt ich den Aushub auch mit Minibagger selber machen, lasse das nun aber von einem Bekannten mit großem Bagger machen. Auf dem Foto seht ihr den Aushub für Filterschacht, den ich mit dem Mininbagger selbst erledigt habe. Dieser wird die nächsten Tage noch etwas tiefer und soll auch noch um 40 cm aufgemauert werden um später als Sonnendeck zu dienen. Bis dann der große Bagger kommt kann ich mich mit dem Schacht beschäftigen...


----------



## Zacky (27. März 2018)

Ebenerdig also zum Pflasterweg!? Verrätst uns dann den weiteren Plan!?  Wenn Du jetzt quasi in den Hang hinein baust, dann musst Du ja schon eine Idee haben, wie Du den Höhenunterschied abfangen willst? Natursteinmauer oder ähnlich? (bin stets neugierig ) 

Ich würde dann in dem Bereich auf jeden Fall noch eine Dränageleitung mit einer Sickerstelle verlegen. Ggf. auch eine Zweite direkt am Teichrand mit etwas Höhenunterschied, damit Du Dir bei starken Regengüssen oder lang anhaltenden Regen nicht den Schmuddel in den Teich spülst.


----------



## SmokinJoe (28. März 2018)

Ja gerne doch, aber ihr müsst mit meinen Kritzeleien vorlieb nehmen da im Augenblick die Zeit etwas knapp ist ;-)

Drainagerohr ist eingeplant und weiter oben noch ein Graben (oder Vertiefung im Gelände) der das meiste Wasser bereits seitlich ableitet. Lt. Baggerfahren kann er den Hang soweit abziehen, so dass kein stützen des Hangs notwendig wird. Ich könnte bis zum Teichufer Rasen pflanzen oder auch ein Pflanzbeet anlegen. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Es sind so zwar größere Erdarbeiten notwendig, aber wie gesagt mir gefällt die Lösung jetzt einfach viel besser.
Wie ihr sehen könnt bin ich im Augenblick auch wieder bei Bürsten gelandet...


----------



## SmokinJoe (28. März 2018)

Ach ja noch eine Frage. Im Anhang findet ihr ein Foto aus der Bauphase der Terrasse mit KR-Rohr zur Entwässerung der Terrasse. Das Rohr liegt ca. 50-60 cm tief und direkt neben dem Bürstenfilterschacht. Der Bürstenfilterschacht wird ca. 120 cm tief (Bürstenlänge 100 cm).

Im Falle ich würde die Bodenabläufe des Filterschachts auf das KR-Rohr auf dem Foto drauf schließen, dann kann ich den Filterschacht immer nur ca. zur Hälfte ablassen. Ist keine gute Idee, oder? Lieber nochmal ein Rohr zum Kanal verlegen in Tiefe von ca. 130 cm damit ich die einzelnen Filterkammern zum reinigen auch mal ganz ablassen kann, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. März 2018)

Ich weiß ja gar nicht mehr, was dir schon empfohlen wurde.
Du schwankst vermutlich immer etwas hin- und her- und das mitten in der Bauphase.
Ist aber normal...

Der Hochteich mit Sichtscheibe wäre eine tolle Idee geworden- vor allem von der Optik her und hätte das "Hangproblem" elegant gelöst.

BA ordnet man nicht in einer Reihe an (den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht- kannst Du gerne nochmal machen) , sondern in der Teichmitte, weil dort konzentriert sich der Dreck bei Kreis(el)strömungen.

Ordne besser die 5 BA so wie auf der Würfel- 5 in der Teichmitte an.

Zu Filterei wieder im allgemeinen:
Auslegung Filter/ Pumpen muß für 5 BA und 1Skimmer also ca. 60m³/h Umwälzung erfolgen.

Egal ob TF oder Bürsten.
TF ist einfach- nur das passende Modell raussuchen oder bauen.

 Bürsten bedarf es da sicher einer sehr großen und langen Kammer, was sicher schon angemerkt wurde.
Da kannst Du sicher irgendwas passendes bei den "Bürstenverkäufer"- Blog´s finden.


----------



## DbSam (28. März 2018)

Hallo RaucherJoe,

Du schreibst:





SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Lt. Baggerfahren kann er den Hang soweit abziehen, so dass kein stützen des Hangs notwendig wird.


 Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass Dir der Hang immer etwas in Richtung Teich rutschen wird, auch wenn Du da jetzt vielleicht noch einen Meter Platz zum Teichrand lassen solltest. Im Laufe der Jahre rutscht Dir das Ding, anfangs unmerklich, immer näher an den Teich.
Oder Ihr legt wirklich ein sehr sanftes Gefälle an ...


SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich könnte bis zum Teichufer Rasen pflanzen oder auch ein Pflanzbeet anlegen. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


Hhhmmm ...

Auf Gefälle Rasen mähen und dann noch bis an den Teichrand - Du wirst Dich verfluchen. Mehrmals. Und immer öfter.
Ein Pflanzbeet am Hang und bis zum Teichrand. 
Wenn das alles Deine Frau pflegt und diese sich nicht beschwert, dann geht das in Ordnung. Du musst ihr aber dann auch einen Kran bauen, damit sie bei der Pflege nicht auf dem Hang herum trampeln muss und dadurch die Erde langsam aber sicher nach unten in Richtung Teich schieben würde. Ebenso musst Du auch daran denken, dass Deine Frau leider auch irgendwann älter wird und sie sich dann später plötzlich über den 'elenden, großen' Hang und dessen immer mühevoller werdende Pflege beschweren könnte ...

Ein sehr geringes Gefälle minimiert meine obigen Aussagen etwas, es nimmt aber insgesamt sehr viel Fläche ein. Dadurch wird die sinnvoll nutzbare Fläche des oberen Teils aber erheblich reduziert und ebenso dessen einfache und schnelle Pflege.

Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Auslösers für meiner Frau Ihren aktuellen Teichbau war die Hanglage und der bepflanzte Hang. Dieser wird dieses Jahr durch eine Natursteinmauer abgefangen, dadurch auch das Gefälle und die zu pflegende Fläche minimiert.
Ich würde Dir deshalb von einem Hang unbedingt abraten wollen und Dir empfehlen, dort eine stabile(!) Natursteinmauer zu setzen.
Du darfst aber auch gern Deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.



Liebe Grüße von einem momentan noch bepflanzten Hangbesitzer,
Carsten



Edit:
Das sieht doch dort noch alles etwas jungfräulich aus, sehr gut.
Da könnte man den Hang etwas abtragen, Fundamente setzen, mit L-Betonelementen bestücken und dann wieder auffüllen. Die Ansicht von vorn kann man dann z.B. mit Natursteinen abtarnen. Der Vorteil ist, dass die Verkleidungen keine statische Aufgabe übernehmen müssen. Eine doch: Sie müssen sich selbst halten und dürfen nicht umkippen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. März 2018)

Hoffe wir sehen wieder mal ein paar Fotos wie deine Frau die Natursteinmauer baut


----------



## DbSam (28. März 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hoffe wir sehen wieder mal ein paar Fotos


... und ich erst.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## SmokinJoe (28. März 2018)

Ja das ist gar nicht so einfach alles. Hab diesen Winter schon viel Zeit für Planung aufgebracht und jetzt doch wieder alles verworfen. Fühl mich mit der jetzigen Lösung wohler, ist naturnaher und wenn dann schlussendlich das Wasser nicht ganz so klar ist durch Bürstenfilter kann ich auch damit leben. Die Tatsache, dass der Teich jetzt im Boden ist lässt mich das alles etwas entspannter sehen da der Teich nun nicht mehr so im Mittelpunkt steht wie ein Hochteich. Ist jetzt halt mehr ein Teil des Garten. Ist meine jetzige Meinung mal schauen wann sich diese wieder ändert
 @ Sam: ich hatte vorher dort auch schon einen Hang mit Rasen und bin bis jetzt gut damit klar gekommen. Schauma dann mal was der Baggerfahrer sagt bevor er loslegt ich würde auch eine sehr leichte Böschung bevorzugen


----------



## DbSam (28. März 2018)

Ich habe das schon gesehen, dass da vorher auch schon ein Hang war.
Es macht aber in der Pflege des Rasens und der Handhabung des Rasenmähers einen großen Unterschied, ob die 'Hangwiese' an einem Weg oder an einem Teichrand endet.

Wenn Du das gleiche Gefälle beibehalten möchtest, dann verschiebe den Hang gedanklich um die Breite des Teiches + 1m Teichrand nach hinten in den Hang. Dann musst Du Dir noch Gedanken um die dadurch entstehende Hangkurve am Haus machen.

Aber wie oben geschrieben: Du darfst gern Deine eigenen Erfahrungen selbst machen. 
Ich wollte Dich nur auf eventuelle Folgen Deiner Bauweise aufmerksam machen, welche ich gerade bei mir bereinige ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## SmokinJoe (29. März 2018)

@ Carsten: du wohnst schon auf einem schönen Fleckchen wenn ich mir bei deiner Doku die Bilder anschaue ☺
Danke für deine Tipps. 
Also vor das Loch das auf dem Foto sehen ist kommt eine 40 cm Natursteinmauer mit Holzdeck, weil ich das ja als Schacht für den Filter brauche. Für Übersatunung nach Luftheber, Isolation und Holzplanken muss ich ja schon knapp 30 cm aus der Erde raus. 40 cm mach ich weils besser ausschaut und ich anders wegen dem Gefälle nicht hinkomme. Rechts vom Filter ist das natürliche Gefälle nicht so groß, hier dürfte es mit dem abtragen des Hangs hinkommen.


----------



## DbSam (29. März 2018)

Danke. Ja, da kann man 'drauf herum wohnen', wenn denn mal die Baustelle Geschichte geworden ist.

Und Dir drücke ich die Daumen, dass Deine Hangpläne so wie geplant auch aufgehen. 
Man lässt sich dabei sehr gern leicht täuschen. (Wobei ich das aber auch nur anhand der zwei Fotos einschätzen und dem gleichen Fehler aufsitzen kann ...)

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (29. März 2018)

Es reicht eigentlich aus, wenn der LH die nachfolgende Biokammer um *3,0* cm über Teichniveau überstaut.

Weil ja viele TF oder EBF etwas über OK Wasserlinie oben rüberstehen, sollte der Filterkellerrand sowieso ca. 15-20cm über OK Teichniveau sein (auch wenn man erst ohne diese Technik auskommen möchte...).
Der Rand der Biokammer ist also ebenso hoch.....und somit ausreichend für 3cm Überstauung.

30- oder 40cm Innen Platz über OK Wasser zu haben ist natürlich sehr angenehm, weil dann dort sämtliche Elektroverteilung, Steuerung, Luftmembranpumpen ebenfalls havariesicher im Filterkeller bequem angebaut werden können.

Du kannst die ja schoneinmal Gedanken um die ggf. regenfeste Abdeckung und Konstruktion des Deckels oder einzelner Segmente machen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04TtOr_cOqs&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Zacky (29. März 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ist jetzt halt mehr ein Teil des Garten. Ist meine jetzige Meinung mal schauen wann sich diese wieder ändert



...da bleiben wir gespannt und freuen uns darauf, weil es dann bestimmt wieder eine schöne Bau-Doku gibt. 

Aber ist schon richtig...letztendlich muss es stets euch gefallen und sich harmonisch in euer Gartengefüge einbinden lassen. Später noch 2-3 Reihen Schalsteine drauf setzen und noch ein Stück Folie ankleben, ist bestimmt nicht das Problem. Das gibt dann auch gleich wieder etwas mehr Teichvolumen, was ja auch nie verkehrt sein kann.


----------



## SmokinJoe (8. Apr. 2018)

Im Augenblick warte ich auf den Baggerfahrer der den Aushub für den Teich übernimmt. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die PE-Wasserleitung an den Brunnen angeschlossen und den Brunnen ein wenig auf Vordermann gebracht 

Jetzt überlege ich gerade ob es Sinn macht einen Sedimentfilter einzubauen!?  der Brunnen war ein paar Jahre außer Betrieb und man kann im Augenblick den Sand im Wasser sogar erfühlen  ich denke da hat sich durch das nicht benützen Sand abgelegt. Zumindest liest man ja davon, dass  Brunnen verlanden wenn sie nicht benützt werden. Entweder das wir jetzt dann von alleine wieder besser wenn wieder mehr Wasser geschöpft wird oder ich muss etwas nachgraben  
Ein Sedimentfilter wird wahrscheinlich auch schnell "zu" machen wenn ich den Sand schon erfühlen kann? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung? 

Würdet ihr ein Schwimmerventil zur automatischen Teichnachfüllung einbauen oder macht ihr das von Hand? Wenn ja wo habt ihr das Schwimmerventil bzw. den Einlauf am Teich oder im Filter installiert?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Apr. 2018)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Würdet ihr ein Schwimmerventil zur automatischen Teichnachfüllung einbauen oder macht ihr das von Hand?


So lange Sand mit kommt würde ich mir Automatiken Sparren. Bisschen Sand mit in den Teich dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## SmokinJoe (12. Apr. 2018)

Es geht weiter... wenn so ein großer Bagger am arbeiten ist, ist man ja schon geneigt den Teich immer noch größer zu machen  nur der regelmäßige Wasserwechsel schreckt mich ab den Teich noch etwas größer zu machen.


----------



## DbSam (12. Apr. 2018)

Ach Gottchen, dort ist ja gar kein großer Hang. 
Auf den Bildern vorher sah das etwas steiler aus ... So kann man sich auf Bildern täuschen.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2018)

Nur mal so am Rande....
Wieso baust denn überhaupt den ganzen Wahnsinn ein, wenns auch ohne geht?

LG Oliver


----------



## SmokinJoe (13. Apr. 2018)

Anz was meinst du?


----------



## Michael H (13. Apr. 2018)

anz111 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande....
> Wieso baust denn überhaupt den ganzen Wahnsinn ein, wenns auch ohne geht?
> 
> LG Oliver


Hallo
Weil er vielleicht seine Fische sehen will , auch dann noch wenn sie tiefer wie 10 cm schwimmen .
Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Grund für mich ..


----------



## anz111 (13. Apr. 2018)

Fische hab ich übersehen


----------



## SmokinJoe (9. Mai 2018)

Es geht voran...


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2018)

Top. Du hast also eine "Fünf" gewürfelt!
Beachte beim verlegen, daß die Rohre keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben machen.
Ideal bei Saugleitungen immer ganz leichtes Gefälle zum Filter hin. Einmal runter und wieder hoch geht auch.


----------



## SmokinJoe (9. Mai 2018)

Wie du mir empfohlen hast 

Den Bogen nach oben habe ich auch vermieden, wenngleich das Gefälle zu den BA hin ist. Bei den Skimmern mache ich das Gefälle zum Filter hin. 

Bodenplatte habe ich gestern betoniert.

TF ist auch bestellt.

Jetzt wird dann gemauert.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ideal bei Saugleitungen immer ganz leichtes Gefälle zum Filter


Ist ja auch Quatsch.  Saugleitungen Gefälle zum Ansaugpunkt hin oder eben mit Anstieg zum Filter.
Du hast alles richtig gemacht.
Beim Skimmer geht es oft nicht. Dann ist das Gefälle eben andersrum. Egal- Hauptsache kein Luftsack im Rohr.

Beim mauern..versuche die Innenecken strömungsgünstig hinzubekommen.
Sieht gut aus- weiter so!


----------



## SmokinJoe (10. Mai 2018)

Danke fürs Mut machen  Manchmal komme ich schon ins Zweifeln ob das alles so wird wie ichs mir vorstelle.

Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Frage zu den Leitungen.

*Wie ist das bei euren Teichen mit Luftheber? Geht ihr mit kleineren, gleichem oder größeren Rohrquerschnitt im Vergleich zum Zulauf zurück in den Teich?*
*Wie ist die Strömung bzw. der Flow im Filter dadurch bei euch?*

Hier meine Ausgangssituation bzw. Gedanken dazu:
Ich gehe mit 5 BA, 2 Skimmern und einem Mittelwasserablauf in einen PP100 Trommelfilter und mit 3x KG 200 in den Luftheberschacht. Danach Biokammer. Zwischen Biokammer und Teich ist noch die Standrohrkammer. Ich würde die Rohre von der Biokammer durch dich Standrohrkammer in den Teich zurück führen und in der Standrohrkammer auch die Zugschieber zum absperren des Teiches einbauen. Die Rückläufe würde ich senkrecht übereinander einbauen damit das Wassers in die Flachwasserzone, Mittelwasserzone und Tiefwasserzone strömt. Also je ein Drittel je Wasserschicht.

Ich möchte demnächst die Materialien (Steine, Leitungen, Zugschieber usw.) besorgen. Hier machen mir die Zugschieber etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Vom Teich kommen 8 x KG 110 in den TF. Hier brauche ich schon mal 8 Zugschieber KG 110 damit ich die Zuläufe absperren kann. 8 x ca. 40 EUR (z.B. Valterra Zugschieber bei Amazon) = 320 EUR.

Beim Rücklauf in den Teich ist das etwas schwieriger. Wenn ich mit 3 x KG 200 zurück in den Teich gehen würde dann kostet mich ein Zugschieber 400 EUR, zumindest habe ich keine günstigeren für KG 200 im Internet gesehen. Gesamt 1200 EUR was ich ungern nur für Zugschieber ausgeben möchte  3x200 weil ich mit 3x200 aus dem TF komme und ich damit den gleichen Rohrdurchmesser hätte, was sich wahrscheinlich (in meiner laienhaften Denke) günstig auf den Wasserfluss auswirken würde.

Oder seit ihr der Meinung, dass ich eh nicht mit 3x200 KG in den Teich zurück gehen sollte, da sich damit wenig Strömung im Teich erzeugen lässt und ich die Rückläufe in den Teich etwas kleiner gestalten sollte, damit sich die Biokammer mehr aufstaut und ich mehr Strömung bekomme. Bauartbedingt könnte ich die Biokammer 20 cm aufstauen.

Ich bin für jede Meinung und Gedanken dankbar!


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen.

Der Rücklauf sollte bei Luftheberanlagen nach meiner Auffassung eher größer als im Eingang gewählt werden, wobei sich das eher nach dem möglichen Volumen richtet. Ich habe für mich festgestellt, dass es sich recht einfach rechnen lässt, wenn man die jeweiligen (Innen-)Rohrquerschnitte der Rückleitungen betrachtet und dieses Ergebnis als Grundlage ins Verhältnis zum Volumen setzt.
Soll heißen, am Beispiel DN 110 - ca. 8300 mm² Innenfläche = ca. 8300 l/h im Schwerkraftauslauf...das kann man jetzt ein wenig hochrechnen und so sollte man zu einem etwaigen Ergebnis kommen, was zum Fördervolumen des Lufthebers passt. Auch die Verbindungen innerhalb der Filterkammern entsprechend dimensionieren. Die Rückläufe zu reduzieren, kann man ggf. kurz vor dem Leitungsende machen bzw. dort ggf. Reduzierungen aufstecken, wobei ich denke, dass man den Auslaufstrom auch mit kleinen Bögen lenken kann.

Die Problematik Zugschieber ist schon ein Kostenfaktor, aber es gäbe dann nur die Alternative der Standrohrlösung. Aber da müssen Andere mal was zu schreiben, da ich da nicht so der Fan von bin. Die Standrohrlösung ginge natürlich auch im Rücklaufbereich bei den 200er Rohren.
PS: Ich habe ein 200er und zwei 110er im Rücklauf und bin den Umweg über eine Auslaufkammer gegangen, die mit 3 x 160 verrohrt ist und da sind die Schieber etwas günstiger, wobei man sich das ausrechnen muss, da man hier ja auch wieder mehr als 3 Schieber bräuchte, um die gleiche offene Fläche zu erhalten.

Eine Überstauung in der Biokammer hat beim Luftheberbetrieb nicht zwangsläufig die Folge, dass mehr Strömung im Auslauf entsteht, sondern eher das Phänomen, dass der Gesamtvolumenstrom geringer wird, da der Luftheber mehr gegen sein eigens aufgestautes Volumen ankämpfen muss und der Luftheber ist nun mal keine Druckpumpe. Dann ggf. wie oben beschrieben, erst am Ende der Rückleitung im Teich eine (strömungsgünstige) Reduzierung einsetzen.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2018)

Standrohrkammer wäre bei mir die erste Wahl.
Deine Saugleitungen kommen doch schon senkrecht hoch...besser geht es nicht.
Da drüber die erste Kammer gebaut...Schalsteine ...Epox..GFK oder in eine fertige Kiste per Flansch rein.
Hauptsache Innen stehen so ca. 10cm sauberes Rohr mit angefasten Rand über.
Da kann  man bei Bedarf einfach ein Stück Rohr mit Muffe rüberschiebe .
Fertig.
Wenn Rohre bauartbedingt seitlich in der Kammer ankommen, kann man die auch per Flexmuffe verschliessen.

Eigentlich...muss man dort nur mal was verschliessen, wenn man die Filter mal trockenlegen will.
Im Betrieb müssen alle Saugleitungen offen sein...funktioniert ja auch, wenn man keine Fehler macht.

Wenn Du im Winter über den MWA. .Mittelwasserablauf..nur fahren willst..kannst Du die BA ja zustecken...hast aber stehendes Wasser in den Rohren
Das kannst Du umgehen mit einem Standrohr mit seitlicher Bohrung..z.B.50mm.
Die könnte man noch regeln durch eine verschiebbare Flexmuffe, die das Loch ganz oder teilweise verdeckt.

Günstig....effektiv...alles geht.
---------------

Rückläufe aus der Biokammer heraus.
Biokammer würde ich immer Kreiselströmungsoptimiert bauen...rund Oval...8eck..

Ablauf und Helixrückhaltegitter  mittig und grosszügig.
Standerohre benötigt man dort nicht...
Muss ich den TF trockenlegen...bekommt bei mir der LH Einlauf eine Flexkappe..

Biokammer trocken legen ebenfalls...Du kannst dann auch die Standrohre vor dem TF aufstecken.

Die Rückläufe der Biokammer mache ich im Teich dicht.
Dort stecke ich einfach ein KG Bogen mit senkrechten Rohr auf.
Flexkappe geht auch.

Rückläufe und Dimensionierung.
Gleich den Saugleitungen in Anzahl und Querschnitt/ hydr. Widerstand

Um Rohranzahl zu sparen kann man auch tricksen.
Man geht z.B. mit 3 x KG 160 aus der Biokammer raus zum Teich und dort knackig jeweils von KG 160 auf 2x KG 110 aufgeteilt mit zwei Flanschen KG 110 in den Teich.
Zacky und Semperit haben das so gemacht.

Hat den Vorteil weniger Rohre zu verlegen..KG 160 gibt es ja noch im Baumarkt...und der hydr. Gesamtwiderstand ist günstiger als 6 x KG 110.

Im Teich wird dann die Kreisströmung per aufgesteckter Bögen erzeugt.

Einströmtiefe...der Rückläufe bei 50cm ist ganz gut...eisfrei...man kommt noch ran...und es dreht sich sowieso irgendwann der ganze Wasserkörper.

Man kann auch sachte bei Bedarf versuchen die Einströmgeschwindigkeit durch im Teich aufgestecktee kurze   Rohre z.B. 70mm zu erhöhen.

Wie Zacky schon schrieb erhöht sich dadurch nat. wieder der hydr. Widerstand...Förderhöhe und der LH wird etwas ausgebremst ...die Förderleistung pendelt sich dann irgendwo ein.

Mir pers. reichen 3cm Überstauung in der Biokammer aus.
Das kann man aber in Ruhe an seinem Teich probieren.

------
Biokammer und Gitter

In der Biokammer fällt immer Feinstsediment an.
Ein BA am Boden ist da sinnvoll....oder man macht die vergitterten Abläufe am Boden so, das dieses Sediment sich nicht sammelt..sondern in die nächste Runde geht..

Du könntest z. B. mittig am Boden der Biokammer 3 x KG 160 Muffe fast bodenbündig enden lassen uns dort Edelstahlgitterrohre senkrecht einstecken.
Die kann man ggf oben offen lassen und kommt noch zum spülen in die Rückläufe rein.
Am Boden sammelt sich dann  kein Sediment.

Hier war doch vor kurze ein Link zu solchen Edelstahlgitterrohren eines Händlers, die nicht mal teuer waren....
Musst Du mal suchen.

Idealer zum Helixkreiseln wäre natürlich ein rundes Gitterrohr in der Mitte der Bio.
Musst Du halt creativ sein.
Bei Betonboden um die mittigen 3 Abläufe eine Runde Mulde von 50cm....und da ein Gitterrohr d=50cm drüber gestellt.
Fertig.

Einlauf vom LH tangential.

Die Idee dazu stammt vom
 Hexenkessel für Eco Pondchips

Was da funktioniert geht mit __ Hel-X schwimmend noch leichter.

Edelstahlgitterrohre...
Kann jeder Schlosser...Klempner...Flaschner mit einer 3 Walzenbiegemaschine aus einer Tafel Lochblech bauen.
Man muss da auch nicht schweissen..Schrauben gehen auch.
Löcher können rund oder viereckig sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Mai 2018)

Für 3 Abhänge am Boden der Bio in KG 160 würde auch ein mittiger.Schachtboden KG 400 oder 500 mit drei Abhängen KG 160 gehen.
Den kann  man schön mittig einbetonieren und mit GFK einkleben, falls man die Bio mit GFK auskleidet.
Passendes Gitterrohr einstecken  und fertig.
Man würde dann zum Spülen der abgehenden Rohre bei Bedarf auch dort noch rankommen.
Geht ja bei mir am Abwasserschacht vom Haus auch.
Spart auch die Bögen unten in Richtung Teich...und der Schachtboden ist der tiefste Punkt der Rückläufe.
Die Qual der Wahl.

Den Rand vom Schachtboden möglichst bündig enden lassen am Boden.
Bei GFK einfach vor dem einbetonieren dem Schachtboden einen umlaufenden Kragen ankleben.

Das habe ich mit dem ABS BA in meiner Biokammer auch so gemacht.


----------



## SmokinJoe (3. Juni 2018)

Es zieht sich


----------



## SmokinJoe (28. Juni 2018)

Fast fertig gemauert


----------



## SmokinJoe (5. Juli 2018)

Sooo jetzt is bald soweit, dass die Folie reinkommt  dazu noch eine Frage... es heißt ja, man soll nach dem man die Folie in den Teich gelegt hat, Wasser rein lassen damit sich die Folie in alle Ecken legt und dann soll man erst die Folie am Teichrand befestigen um Spannungen zu vermeiden. 
Soll man dann auch erst nach dem man einmal halb aufgefüllt hat BA, Mittelwasserablauf, Skimmer usw. anschließen damit dann da auch kein Zug drauf ist? Eigentlich schon oder?

Auf der anderen Seite könnte man dann beim ersten befüllen gleich sehen ob BA usw. dicht sind...

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2018)

Ich würde die Folie am Rand erst befestigen, wenn das ganze Becken voll ist und selbst dann erst ein paar Tage später, gerne auch 1-2 Wochen später, die überschüssige Folie abschneiden. BA und Co sollte schon angeschlossen sein, je nachdem wie weit die Rohre unter Wasserlinie sind. Wenn Du alles in KG gemacht hast, sind ja die Verbindungen und Steckmuffen auch noch flexibel, so dass kleinere Schwankungen damit überbrückt werden könnten.


----------



## SmokinJoe (27. Juli 2018)




----------



## SmokinJoe (27. Juli 2018)

... als nächstes muss die gemaurte Biokammer abgedichtet werden. Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen teilen? Ich habe die Biokammer aus Betonsteinen gemauert. Im Augenblick bin ich dabei große Schlitze mit Zementsandbeton auszustreichen. Für die kleinen Fugen, wie bei Stöße der Betonsteine, hat mir mein Baustoffhändler Fliesenkleber auf Zementbasis empfohlen. 
Würdet ihr die Biokammer dann trotzdem noch komplett verputzen (Zementputz) oder habt ihr nur gespachtelt?

Welche Materalien habt ihr zum abdichten verwendet? Welche Dichtschlämme habt ihr verwendet?

Danke, Tom


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2018)

Ich habe innen nix verputzt/verspachtelt und nur Vlies bzw. 1 cm dicke Styroporplatten gegen die Wand gelegt. Hatte aber auch mit Folie ausgekleidet.


----------



## SmokinJoe (1. Sep. 2018)

... noch lange nicht fertig, aber zumindest so weit das ich keine Angst mehr vor den Winter haben muss 

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen um allen zu Danken, insbesondere Zacky und Thorsten die mit ihren "väterlichen" Ratschlägen das Projekt in die richtige Richtung gelenkt haben. Vielen Dank. Tolles Forum, tolle Mitglieder! Ist nicht überall im Internet so ;-)


----------



## SmokinJoe (30. Sep. 2018)

Nach dem ich mit der ersten Füllung geprüft hatte ob alles dicht ist, wurde nun alles Hunde sicher gemacht. Die steilen Wände sind mit Naturagartverbundmatten vorbereitet worden. Die flacheren Flächen mit normalen Teichvlies. Zur Terassenseite hin hab ich die Matten mit schrauben befestigt, mit den zugehörigen Klebestreiden haben die Matten nicht gehalten. Die steilen Wände musste ich in mehreren Schichten vermörteln, da der Putz sonst trotz Verbundmatten nicht hält. Als erstes flüssigen Beton (dünn wie Wasser) an die Matten gespritzt und das trocknen lassen. Im zweiten Schritt dann mit der Spachtel eine dünne Schicht ausgestrichen und wieder trocknen lassen. Im dritten Arbeitsgang konnte ich den Mörtel mit der Kelle aufbringen. Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass die Arbeiten einfacher waren wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. 
Wer fragen hat kann sich gerne melden. Hab dazu in der Suche zu dem Thema nicht so viele Infos gefunden. Von Naturagart gibt es dazu auch ein Video auf YT.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Nov. 2019)

Hallo TOM!
Schöner Teich.
Kannst Du ggf. noch etwas die Technik erläutern, wie Du alles eingebaut hast und mit welchen Pumpen Du den LH betreibst?
Danke.


----------



## Geisy (2. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Tom

Wie hast du das außen gelöst das dir kein Regenwasser über die Graßnabe in den Teich läuft?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## SmokinJoe (2. Nov. 2019)

Mein Aufbau des Filters ist in folgender Reihenfolge: 5x Bodenablauf, 2x Skimmer (alles 100er KG), Trommler PP100, Luftheber (2 x Secoh JDK-S-80), zwei große Biokammern mit nur 100 Litern Helix, eine Tauch-UVC habe ich auch.

@ Geisy : da ist ein Graben außen rum. Auf den Fotos seht ihr auch die Algenplage ;-)


----------



## troll20 (3. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wie hast du das außen gelöst das dir kein Regenwasser über die Graßnabe in den Teich läuft?



Das würde mich bei den Bildern auch interessieren


----------



## SmokinJoe (3. Nov. 2019)

@ Troll: auf dem ersten Foto siehst du den Graben. Der reicht damit da nix reinläuft. Das Wasser sammelt sich da uns versickert dann.


----------



## troll20 (3. Nov. 2019)

Also bei den derzeitigen kleinen Schauern, wäre der bei uns ständig am Überlaufen in den Teich


----------



## SmokinJoe (3. Nov. 2019)

Ja also bis jetzt hatte ich Glück. Der Graben geht ja halb um den Teich rum. Und es gibt ja nur bei ca. einem Viertel der Teichumgebung ein Gefälle hin zum Teich. Somit verteilt sich das Wasser um ca. die Hälfte des Teichs rum. Das Foto täuscht auch ein wenig.


----------



## SmokinJoe (3. Nov. 2019)

... aber vielleicht sollte ich mir das wirklich nochmal anschauen und da einen Abfluss reinmachen. Wenn es Nachts richtig regnet bekomme ich ja nicht mit ob da was reingeschwemmt wird.


----------



## SmokinJoe (15. Dez. 2019)

Mich würde eure Meinung zum Vorhaben eines Arbeitskollegen interessieren. Er hat von mir Teichfotos gesehen und überlegt jetzt auch einen Teich zu bauen. Er hat einen alten Hof und dementsprechend Platz. Der Teich soll ca. 300 m2 groß werden, wobei es ihm nicht drum geht einen klassischen Gartenteich anzulegen, sondern er will einfach "Wasser" am Hof haben bzw. eine Art Weiher. Zufluss ist keiner vorhanden. Also seine Idee ist 300 m2 Oberfläche, ca. 300 m3 Aushub, Teichfolie rein, fertig. Auf einer Seite eine Flachwasserzone, wo sich die Pflanzen ausbreiten können und auf der anderen Seite dafür tiefer (ca. 2 Meter). Erste Füllung aus der Leitung. Damit der Wasserbedarf überschaubar bleibt möchte er alle Regenwasserrohre der Gebäude am Hof in den Teich leiten. Wasserstand wird daher dann auch nicht immer gleich sein, aber das ist ihm bewusst. Bei sehr trockenen Sommern kann er ja mal was aus der Leitung nachfüllen. Wie gesagt, es geht ihm um Wasser am Hof, weil ihm das gefällt. Der Teich muss nicht klar sein und auch keine Fischer enthalten.   

Meine erste Teichidee war ja ähnlich seiner Idee. Siehe oben. Mein Teich wurde ja nun etwas anders konzipiert (dank der Mithilfe einiger User ) darum kann ich ihm jetzt keinen Tipp geben, ob das so funktionieren kann wie er sich das vorstellt. Ich weiß nur was mich mein Teich gekostet hat und wollte seine Idee hier mal reinschreiben, nicht dass er jetzt eine Menge Geld investiert (auch wenn keine Filteranlage geplant ist kosten Bagger, Folie, Pflanzen doch eine Menge Geld) und der Teich dann nicht funktioniert.
Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er zumindest an der tiefsten Stelle einen Bodenablauf installieren soll, damit er den Teich bei Bedarf ablassen kann und den Schlamm über den Bodenablauf gleich "mit rausspülen kann". Ich habe im Forum gelesen, dass man sich mit Regenwasser eine Menge Nährstoffe in den Teich holt, welche sich auf den Dächern ablagern. Das dürfte die Algen sprießen lassen. Und mit der Zeit wird sich durch den Eintrag der Nährstoffe auch Schlamm am Boden absetzen.

Was meint Ihr? Kann das funktionieren? Halten die Pflanzen den Teich im Gleichgewicht oder baut er sich da ein stinkendes "Algenloch" was nicht funktionieren wird?


----------



## DbSam (15. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Raucher Joe,

zuerst einmal die Definitionsfrage: Was verstehst Du unter einem "Weiher"?
Das Wort wird nicht überall gleich belegt sein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir von weitestgehend von dieser Definition sprechen.

Zu Deinen Fragen:

Bodenablauf:
unbedingt einbauen

Regenwasser einleiten:
ja
Empfehlung: Unbedingt einen einfach zugänglichen Vorfilter/Absetzbecken einbauen, damit Blätter und anderer Grobschmutz gar nicht erst im Teich landen. Darin entweder einen Bodenablauf oder einen Pumpensumpf einplanen.

Der Einlauf in den Teich sollte in der Flachwasserzone erfolgen ...

Wasserleitung:
Bis an den Teich führen, Wasserhahn installieren
für einfaches, schnelles Nachfüllen und für einfache Pflege des Umfeldes

Flachwasserzonen/Gestaltung:
Bezüglich oben beschriebener Gestaltung ist das grundsätzlich so machbar.

Randgestaltung, Vorschläge:
Preiswert: Rasenborde nivelliert als Rand setzen. Folie überschlagen oder oben mittels Alu- oder Plasteschiene anschrauben
etwas teurer, aber gut: mittels eines Uferbandes von NG ( oder andere, bitte "googlen"). Ist auch etwas aufwändig (Erfahrungsbericht), aber das Ufer ist definiert.

Überlauf:
bitte unbedingt einplanen
entweder normal, in Form eines Skimmers oder besser noch ein Mönch

Pflanzen:
da würde ich so in Richtung "Repo"-Pflanzen schauen ...

Liste sehr unvollständig und daher beliebig erweiterbar ...
Aus meiner Sicht würde ich vielleicht noch zwei gegenüberliegende Durchführungen einbauen und diese von außen blind verschließen. Somit könnte man später die Teichanlage relativ einfach mit irgendeiner evtl. notwendigen Technik nachrüsten.

Irgendwie so, zumindest mal als weitere unvollständige Gedankengänge ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (15. Dez. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Regenwasser einleiten:
> 
> ja
> Empfehlung: Unbedingt einen einfach zugänglichen Vorfilter/Absetzbecken einbauen, damit Blätter und anderer Grobschmutz gar nicht erst im Teich landen. Darin entweder einen Bodenablauf oder einen Pumpensumpf einplanen.
> ...



Ich würde hierzu folgenden Vorschlag ergänzen wollen: Wenn solch eine Grobschmutzkammer für die Fallrohre vor dem Teicheinlauf installiert wird, würde ich hier auch gleich den einen Bodenablauf und einen Oberflächenskimmer mit anschließen. In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich natürlich auch eine kleine Umwälzung von ~15-20tsd l/h installieren, um das Wasser einfach ein wenig in Bewegung zu halten. Bei 300tsd Liter Volumen sind die 20tsd l/h kaum der Rede wert, aber es wäre ein wenig Bewegung im Teich. Das Ganze dann (wie von Carsten bereits erwähnt) oberflächennah eingebracht, sollte auch bewirken, dass etwas Sauerstoff angereichert wird, was ja für die Pflanzen bzw. die im Teich lebenden Bakterien auch überlebenswichtig sein kann. Auch wenn man nicht unbedingt großen Wert auf die Wasserwerte und Klarheit legt, ist es zumindest kein stehendes Gewässer und kippt nicht zur grünen stinkenden Suppe um. Die Pflanzen brauchen ja doch eine ganze Weile, um bei der Größe und dem Volumen ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zur selbstständigen "Reinhaltung" zu erlangen.


----------



## SmokinJoe (17. Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank. Ich geb's gerne so weiter bzw. mein Kollege hat's eh schon selbst gelesen ;-)


----------



## SmokinJoe (10. Feb. 2020)

@troll20 
@Geisy 

Zu euren Kommentaren von oben. Ich denke inzwischen  auch, dass der Graben um den Teich das Problem ist. Das Wasser läuft in den Teich. Vor einer Woche soviel, dass das Wasser nicht mehr klar war. Jetzt wachsen im Winter (!) neue hellgrüne Fadenalgen
Ich werde in den Graben ein KG Rohr legen mit ca. 5 T-Stücken als Ablauf und das Niederschlagswasser auf die Wiese nebenan entwässern. Hoffentlich hilfts.


----------

